# DS #4748: PokÃmon: SoulSilver (USA)



## granville (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6027^^


----------



## ericling (Mar 12, 2010)

First post!!! Woohooo Downloading it right now~! The insanity of spam is begin..


----------



## iFish (Mar 12, 2010)

what box art is that?!?!


----------



## Smiths (Mar 12, 2010)

HELLZ MOTHER FARKING YEAH OH YEAH WHO WANTS THIS BOY BOY BOY ROCK IT HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OO


----------



## ericling (Mar 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> what box art is that?!?!



What's wrong?!


----------



## iFish (Mar 12, 2010)

i thought it was different


----------



## Da Foxx (Mar 12, 2010)

Time to relive my childhood.


----------



## Pendor (Mar 12, 2010)

Smiths said:
			
		

> HELLZ MOTHER FARKING YEAH OH YEAH WHO WANTS THIS BOY BOY BOY ROCK IT HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OO



I wanna have rough sex with you.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 12, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proper: http://purenintendo.com/wp-content/uploads...-silver-box.png


----------



## SinR (Mar 12, 2010)

First Page.


that being said, im gonna totally banned for saying "first page".  if not warned.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Mar 12, 2010)

Rofl. SoulSilver to play


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 12, 2010)

Juuuust in time for my PC to crap out.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 12, 2010)

This or HG? ... I'm getting this.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

time for me to put HG away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my GF wanted HG and I wanted this now we're both happy yipee


----------



## Da Foxx (Mar 12, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> This or HG? ... I'm getting this.



Lugia > Ho-Ho

Want to confirm that it works on Supercard DSi One with EvoOS.


----------



## science (Mar 12, 2010)

Why is the one I'm downloading 40MB?


----------



## SinR (Mar 12, 2010)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my 2nd pokemon game was Pokemon Silver (Yellow was first) so im totally downloading SS first.  gonna give it a few hours (yay wow raid time) to get out on the net.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 12, 2010)

huhuhu...still waiting for my sources. They just released the FRENCH versions. perhaps tomorrow

I have no luck with GOOGLE at the moment. lucky you guys


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 12, 2010)

Getting this as soon as I get home! Hope I can find the ap patch though. :/


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 12, 2010)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can get both on both versions.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

^___________________________^
I pre-ordered this


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 12, 2010)

The only Nintendo game (in my opinion) worth buying. Definitely going to the store tomorrow to get this!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yay, back to back release...

I'm might review this one instead hrm..


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Oh yay, back to back release...
> 
> I'm might review this one instead hrm..



Definitely do this one Tiny


----------



## ookamiyoh (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there any AP


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Why is the one I'm downloading 40MB?


compression????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 23qwerty (Mar 12, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Why is the one I'm downloading 40MB?


Because it's compressed?


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

JESUS CHRIST
123 User(s) are reading this topic (73 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## ericling (Mar 12, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> JESUS CHRIST
> 123 User(s) are reading this topic (73 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 12, 2010)

The Japanese save doesn't work with this :/. It freezes at a black screen when you try to load the game on the menu.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Mar 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu	Posted Today, 03:27 AM
> The only Nintendo game (in my opinion) worth buying. Definitely going to the store tomorrow to get this!
> 
> True
> ...


Cause god wants it


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anakir (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome. Now I have more games to play while I commute.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm going to buy it and actually support the company that answered our prayers.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2010)

Someone, quickly port the NO$GBA fix to the US version


----------



## ookamiyoh (Mar 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> JESUS CHRIST
> 123 User(s) are reading this topic (73 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## iFish (Mar 12, 2010)

119 people reading!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericling (Mar 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> 119 people reading!!!!!!!!



124!!! SS going to cut HG.


----------



## Arp1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally full english! Though I've kind of lost interest in Pokemon I'll play through this again.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Mar 12, 2010)

144 User(s) are reading this topic (94 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)		 SS
156 User(s) are reading this topic (96 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)	         HG


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

JAPANESE SAVES DO NOT WORK


----------



## asdf (Mar 12, 2010)

I have both copies pre-ordered, so I won't bother downloading either. I'm too busy playing Mega Man 10 ATM


----------



## afro193 (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone with AK2i and 1.6 RC confirm it working?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 12, 2010)

afro193 said:
			
		

> Anyone with AK2i and 1.6 RC confirm it working?




I'm downloading this right now, would also love confirmation that it works with the 1.6RC


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have flash card results!!!

Confirmed Working on the Following Cards/Emulators:

- CycloDS w/ Firmware 1.58B1
- Acekard2i w/ AKAIO Firmware 1.5 and 1.5.1 and 1.6RC1
- R4i SDHC (RTS) w/ Firmware 2.6f
- EDGE w/ Firmware 1.8 
- M3/G6 DS Real w/ Firmware 4.7h
- DeSmuME 0.9.5 x64

Confirmed Not Working on the Following Cards/Emulators:

- M3DS Real [Unreported Firmware]  (Cannot save. Does get past name screens and allows you to play the game.)
- DSTT w/ Firmware 1.17a07 (Reported Freezing)
- DS One w/ EOS SP1 (Reported Freezing)
- All reported R4DS cards and clones (Reported Freezing)
- DeSmuME 0.9.5 x86 (Reported black screens after name selection)
- No$GBA v 2.6a (Reported black screens after choosing character name)


I'm also going to try the same cheats as J version after switching game ID in the list.


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 12, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Why is the one I'm downloading 40MB?



It's probably in zip/rar format.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 12, 2010)

inb4 shitstorm.

Well, finally. Downloading right now. Hope it doesn't have AP.


----------



## Arp1 (Mar 12, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> JAP SAVES DO NOT WORK



It works on Super DSone EOS


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POKESAV WORKS THOUGH... STRANGE


----------



## .Darky (Mar 12, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> I have flash card results!!!
> 
> Confirmed Working on the Following Cards/Emulators:
> 
> ...



What about DSTT with firmware 1.17a12?


----------



## purplesludge (Mar 12, 2010)

How would I take the save from this and put it into my retail cart Sunday?


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 12, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Arp1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokesav doesn't work properly for a brand new US version save for me. and PokesavDS doesn't recognize the US save. Like I said earlier, Japanese saves don't work for me on the US rom.


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 12, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> I have flash card results!!!
> 
> Confirmed Working on the Following Cards/Emulators:
> 
> ...



I can confirm it works on EZ Flash V latest firmware.


----------



## Rebellion (Mar 12, 2010)

Works on Supercard Slot-2 (random freezes)


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> HOLY S**T
> 
> I'm confirming that it works with JP saves, SS and HG are interchangable (so JP SS players can play using their save on US HG and vice versa).
> 
> Still waiting for a fix for NO$GBA so I can play the Pokéathlon in full 100% glory (my JAP save is in the Dome).


----------



## sagaopc (Mar 12, 2010)

149 User(s) are reading this topic (108 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

New Record!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 12, 2010)

Both games work perfectly..just wondering(Since this is my first Pokemon game) both games look identical, what is the difference between the both of them if there are any


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 12, 2010)

sagaopc said:
			
		

> 149 User(s) are reading this topic (108 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> New Record!


Not even close. And try top contribute to this thread. My contribution was to shutting noobs up. I thank you...


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 12, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cart/program did you use to play the game? Was the Japanese rom clean?


----------



## redact (Mar 12, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Smiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, that smiths  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just like the time normmatt got all excited for kingdom hearts




/me hides


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

sagaopc said:
			
		

> 149 User(s) are reading this topic (108 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> New Record!



158 User(s) are reading this topic (108 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

pwnt.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 12, 2010)

...

The amount of people reading this thread doesn't even compare to some of GBAtemp's other releases...So don't be trippin' folks!


----------



## gillman (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm on the M3 Real with Sakura and the 4.7 X loader.  My game black screened when I went into Mr. Pokemon's house.  Is this AP or just a glitch?


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 12, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Both games work perfectly..just wondering(Since this is my first Pokemon game) both games look identical, what is the difference between the both of them if there are any



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Ver..._to_one_another

Should answer your question.


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

UPDATE! 

Games work on flash cards, but all of them still need a fix. They will play until set times or locations. Most flash cards will freeze anywhere from 20 to 30 minutes into the game, or when you get to a Pokemon Center. I tested this myself with my AK2, firmware 1.6. We just have to wait for a fix.


----------



## afro193 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hope the fixes are out tomorrow some time.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 12, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> The amount of people reading this thread doesn't even compare to some of GBAtemp's other releases...So don't be trippin' folks!



This.


Btw, have you guys checked the thread in the Hackroms section? That's supposed to be the fix.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm downloading both


----------



## ookamiyoh (Mar 12, 2010)

I`m using r4, and still so good so far, without the patch... 

Japanese Save dont work


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm...I wonder if Rein can transfer the save onto the retail cart...


----------



## Chopders (Mar 12, 2010)

The Japanse version has a biggest buzz over GBAtemp


----------



## hollowshell12 (Mar 12, 2010)

great now i have to start this f***en game a 3rd time the damm jap save didnt work and we established that we cant extract the save from the retail cart


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

hollowshell12 said:
			
		

> great now i have to start this f***en game a 3rd time the damm jap save didnt work and we established that we cant extract the save from the retail cart



What card are you using? I used AK2 with AKAIO 1.6RC, & I transferred my Jap SS save to US SS and HG, which worked fine on both. Make sure you renamed the sav accordingly.


192 User(s) are reading this topic (130 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> hollowshell12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using an R4DS with YSMENU.


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 12, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> gokuguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Using a EZFlash V and the Japanese saves also do not work.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

What is the save file size?? Trying to edit SAVLIB and Infolib


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 12, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> hollowshell12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He wants to actually dump and upload the save data to a retail cart, from his flash cart.  Doesn't have anything to do with which cart he's using.  It can only be done right now with a seperate piece of hardware, not any kind of homebrew app.


----------



## hollowshell12 (Mar 12, 2010)

i use cyclo  ds but its more of a issue that i cant use my retail save since i did pay $38 for it

besides that i did have a save from the patched version maybe thats why its not working on the dump


mever mind confirmed bolth the dump and the jap save working on cyclo 1.58b1  ... like a dummy i had it sol silver not soul silver lol


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nvrmd.


----------



## blopa (Mar 12, 2010)

GREAT


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh, I'm having nostalgic feelings. Not only because of this game, but just a big release on the Temp. I haven't been around for one of these in ages. Too bad DS has such horrible support, I remember when these types of releases were frequent.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

don't know if anyone else has posted I can't be bothered to read everything this early in the morning

BUT

EDGE card v1.8 - when you start your "real" adventure after talking to your mom and she says she'll save some of your money it black screens when you exit the house with the music still playing


----------



## Ahme (Mar 12, 2010)

oh no.. i'm also using edge, i'm still downloading the game..


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 12, 2010)

If you can, make sure to pick up a copy of one of these titles. Totally worth it.


----------



## Ahme (Mar 12, 2010)

^- I am, just for the sake of the pokewalker. LOL


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahme said:
			
		

> ^- I am, just for the sake of the pokewalker. LOL


same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and I'll test more on the EDGE later today I'm tired so sleepy time for me.

have fun all


----------



## Sephi (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd play it if they didn't insist on making the game look so shitty. I prefer ruby/sapphire looks and earlier.


----------



## Beige (Mar 12, 2010)

I almost got away with getting this game at Wal-Mart today, until the last stage where the computer denied the same.  Damn >.>


----------



## ScorpiusDX (Mar 12, 2010)

Randomly locked up when getting into a battle using M3 Sakura 1.46x 2nd edition.


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 12, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> JAPANESE SAVES DO NOT WORK


They do. At least mine does... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using a CycloDS Evolution with 1.58 Beta 1 and a Acekard 2i with with AKAIO 1.6 RC1.


----------



## drizzt8886 (Mar 12, 2010)

CycloDS Evolution with 1.58 Beta 1 froze with music still playing.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, it's been out for 2 hours and only 6 pages?  I was expecting a rush.  I played the original like a dog way back then... Haven't touched a pokemon game in awhile as I never played any of the DS versions.  I may give this a go for the nostalgia.


----------



## inferleon (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been out from GBATemp in a while.... 

Yay! It's finally out!


----------



## Ahme (Mar 12, 2010)

that's weird, i'm using edge, and no problem at all just got my 1st badge


----------



## Clongetty (Mar 12, 2010)

drizzt8886 said:
			
		

> CycloDS Evolution with 1.58 Beta 1 froze with music still playing.



Same situation here.


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Clongetty said:
			
		

> drizzt8886 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the AP check. There should be a fix for this soon.


----------



## VGK (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I've gotten two freezes. One freeze going into my second battle, music still playing

Another freeze going out of a house, black screen.

I would buy the game but I really can't right now.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahme said:
			
		

> that's weird, i'm using edge, and no problem at all just got my 1st badge



Long Live the EDGE !!

Good, i guess ill bother downloading.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 12, 2010)

whats the difference between both gaes?just other pokemons?
edit: im outside of my house and no freeze atm. use r4isdhc

edit2:
black screen after visit in first pokemon center,after that black screen in every fight


----------



## adundy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am using R4 1.18 and iv gotten the first badge with no problems. I even tested it to see if it would save and it did. Things are finally looking up for R4 users.


----------



## Ahme (Mar 12, 2010)

IPGE 2D5118CA

can't search any codes yet. LOL


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 12, 2010)

R4 FTW... they're are times when R4 does wonders
i am definitely gonna get this game but like chanser would say, "in my collection which i wont play for a long time"


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't understand the reports from before stating the Japanese saves didn't work. The save from my Japanese HG worked on both HG and SS USA versions.
Also I haven't hit any AP yet on AceKard2i and the latest AKAIO.
Win all around for me since I'm saved just before the Arceus event. Nab one of each Pokemon from that once I pick up my pre-order too! WIN!


----------



## jimmy2989 (Mar 12, 2010)

just got it a few hours ago and so far the only ap ive seen is the game white screen froze as i was using an escape rope to leave sprout tower


----------



## abrack08 (Mar 12, 2010)

So does the Jap patch fix the AP or not? If I can't get this up and running tonight with my Cyclo I might as well just wait and buy it.


EDIT: I read on the Cyclo forums that the AP's a check that happens at a random time. Pretty much any time you enter or exit a menu, building, or battle it could happen. So I wouldn't be too confident if it hadn't happened yet... might not happen until you get 10 hours in or something. That would be really bad.


----------



## jimmy2989 (Mar 12, 2010)

i havent a clue im usin a supercard ds1 whith eos and ive only had one problem so far

and im not to to worried about there being a random check i save ALOT


----------



## Raika (Mar 12, 2010)

jimmy2989 said:
			
		

> i havent a clue im usin a supercard ds1 whith eos and ive only had one problem so far


And that would be?...

I've applied the Save patch to my rom, since it doesn't work clean. I've not encountered any crash or freezes so far, and I hope that it stays that way.


----------



## jimmy2989 (Mar 12, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> jimmy2989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i had a white screen freeze with music while using an escape rope to leave sprout tower


----------



## Ahme (Mar 12, 2010)

@jimmy
what flashcart are you using?
on my way to Goldenrod now, still no freezing


----------



## SinR (Mar 12, 2010)

save early and often.  like after every battle.  or going in or out of a building.


----------



## jimmy2989 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahme said:
			
		

> @jimmy
> what flashcart are you using?
> on my way to Goldenrod now, still no freezing



im usin a supercard ds1 sdhc and im running the eos firmware


----------



## TyRaNtM (Mar 12, 2010)

People who uses your JP saves with the Red battle.. what's his US name?


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 12, 2010)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> People who uses your JP saves with the Red battle.. what's his US name?


Red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well in the US version of G/S/C iirc his name was Red so why should it be different?


----------



## TyRaNtM (Mar 12, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because can be changed. For example, Gary (Green), in US is called Blue.
Maybe Red's name can be changed or a little modified, like FireRed.

But Red is his name in US version?


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 12, 2010)

any luck on M3 Sakura or Real?


----------



## jimmy2989 (Mar 12, 2010)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




secretly his real name is ash he just disguised his name as red so know one would notice him


----------



## link_991 (Mar 12, 2010)

adundy said:
			
		

> I am using R4 1.18 and iv gotten the first badge with no problems. I even tested it to see if it would save and it did. Things are finally looking up for R4 users.



Are you using one of the patches?

That's odd that it works on R4 but not YSmenu


BTW Green has always been green in Japan and Blue in English, Red has always been Red in both.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally woho!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rebellion said:
			
		

> Works on Supercard Slot-2 (random freezes)


serious? under what settings? I get two white screens with my supercard SD. tryed a bunch of check box combinations too....


----------



## myst99 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm using the R4 1.18 and while there are no save issues, I do get the random crash issues. I haven't any patches yet though.


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 12, 2010)

OMFG

no time to get this now, ill get it after skwl.

but can anyone tell me, at what point to you get the ability to trade between this and D/P/P, or is it just from the start?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 12, 2010)

Why bother downloading this when I will just buy this one this week or next week?

I cant download SoulSilver. Torrent seeders are no help. They stopped at 75%

I got HeartGold and Im waiting for a patch on my M3i but WHT? I'll just buy this one legit.


----------



## redsmas (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm gonna buy it just for thee poke walker lolz


----------



## Moac (Mar 12, 2010)

Jesus Christ, It works on R4Ds with YSmenu, =D woot. Didnt think it would work. HELL YEA!!!


----------



## Artix (Mar 12, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> any luck on M3 Sakura or Real?


It works fine except it freezes/black screens every once in a while.

I just save often. Usually a freeze per 12 minutes of playing.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

link_991 said:
			
		

> adundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i believe in the USA version of this game he will be called Green also...
Due to the fact....
LeafGREEN
FireRED

Green and red perhaps?

Thats what i believe anyways


----------



## link_991 (Mar 12, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> link_991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either way Red is always Red. Otherwise they would've changed it in Fr/Lg not now, like how they made the female character(Blue in the manga) Leaf(green)

ugh talking about Blue Vs. Green Vs. Leaf is more confusing than then the early Final Fantasys' numbers


----------



## Ahme (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Why bother downloading this when I will just buy this one this week or next week?
> 
> I cant download SoulSilver. Torrent seeders are no help. They stopped at 75%
> 
> I got HeartGold and Im waiting for a patch on my M3i but WHT? I'll just buy this one legit.



nag pre-order ka na? haha


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 12, 2010)

To bad i am in school atm :/ but it is going to be a awesome gaming weekend


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2010)

My heart leaped as soon as I saw this, downloaded it, can't wait to try this out later =PPPP


----------



## popopola (Mar 12, 2010)

there is no patch for the cycloDS right?

freezes often for me... =(


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 12, 2010)

popopola said:
			
		

> there is no patch for the cycloDS right?
> 
> freezes often for me... =(



I have not try it myself yet but try use the japanes fix.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 12, 2010)

AAh.

Ok, I cannot stop myself, I will start playing this, I hope my save could be compatible with european version but that is a bit stretch I think...

Well, have to start a new save then I guess


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahme said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you japanese of Filipino?

I was hoping to get it on the spot. Our only hope is DataBlitz here and I cant get it this Sunday. T_T. Perhaps on another day/batch

Im still thinking if i should buy this or HG or the Nokia Bluetooth headset BH-503. T_T


----------



## baris3000 (Mar 12, 2010)

how exactly do we downlaod it from gbatemp what do i click to get the game.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 12, 2010)

baris3000 said:
			
		

> how exactly do we downlaod it from gbatemp what do i click to get the game.



You don't


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 12, 2010)

baris3000 said:
			
		

> how exactly do we downlaod it from gbatemp what do i click to get the game.


read the rules
gbatemp host no warez


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does this work on all flashcarts?
IM not getting it im just unboxing my retail version now


----------



## link_991 (Mar 12, 2010)

baris3000 said:
			
		

> how exactly do we downlaod it from gbatemp what do i click to get the game.



GBAtemp doesn't provide download links for games. use google


----------



## VenomTSH (Mar 12, 2010)

I just started, but it seems to work on M3Simply + YSMenu...


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 12, 2010)

Any news on the anti piracy protection disable or fix?

It works but it freezes like every 12 minutes or so....

Goddamn European release is like 2 weeks away.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 12, 2010)

-Mew- said:
			
		

> Any news on the anti piracy protection disable or fix?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=212986

Also, I got the retail game last night and Hell Yeah, im 10 seconds into the game and its cool plus the pokewalker looks chic


----------



## Ahme (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Ahme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try to call them so you can reserve a copy if you're really planning to buy the legit one
IMO you should get the game first before the headset


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 12, 2010)

Works on my Ez flash V plus =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 12, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> -Mew- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

Repost from another thread



Translation Patch Saves does not even work on a clean JAP rom


----------



## Bowser-jr (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay, for the flash cards then don't need the patch because it already works, are they going to need the patch later. I heard that it will start to not work after X number of times. could someone confirm this?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> Okay, for the flash cards then don't need the patch because it already works, are they going to need the patch later. I heard that it will start to not work after X number of times. could someone confirm this?


The so-called AP fix by Rudolph doesn't work at all because it's for the Japanese ROM.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Mar 12, 2010)

confirmed working (HG/SS):

DSTT a12 + YSMENU 

no patch necessary


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 12, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> confirmed working (HG/SS):
> 
> DSTT a12 + YSMENU
> 
> no patch necessary



Is it completely working, like no freezes after half an hour or something? I have a DSTT too, haven't tried YSMenu yet, but mine freezes at random >.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 12, 2010)

So I've read through both threads and I've not seen anyone who's encountered a single freeze on latest AKAIO 1.6 RC1, can we assume then that it's fully working on AceKard2?  Popped it on my card, might play it once I've finished AAI:ME.


----------



## thel0be (Mar 12, 2010)

edited.


----------



## casidepro (Mar 12, 2010)

i cant even get the game started i have tried using my old japanese save but that doesn't work.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 12, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Does this work on all flashcarts?
> IM not getting it im just unboxing my retail version now


Oh hurr you.

It seems it works partially in part of cards. Random reports of random freezes on random carts that even boot the game without two black screens of (MEGA)Death.

Some include, but are not limited to CycloDS on newest firmware, Acekard 2i on newest AKAIO - and seems that touchpod firmware with M3 too...


By the way rocky, want a special pichu? I can trade one or two for you from my platinum if you have no means to do it for yourself


----------



## dnniwa485 (Mar 12, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> dnniwa485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



currently @ 4hours+ gameplay... didnt even encounter the random freeze you talking about.

saving fine too..


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 12, 2010)

In the other thread someone posted a code, and people say it helps against the freezing, haven't had a chance to try it out myself, maybe tonight. 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=212986&st=195

It's on this page and quite easy to find.

@dnniwa485

Thanks for the info, will try it out in the evening if the code doesn't work.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2010)

Working flawlessly on Acekard using AKAIO 1.6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving itttt =]


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there a translated version of the last pokesav? All I could find was 0.03c in english and this one is completely outdated and incompleted (Can't event use the event section and some others)


----------



## Outrager (Mar 12, 2010)

I played for 1.5 hours on AK2i 1.6RC1 and didn't encounter any freezes. I got the egg to the professor and was just grinding out levels near the first pokemon center.


----------



## mkoo (Mar 12, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Working flawlessly on Acekard using AKAIO 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't for me. Are you using DSi or DSL
HOLD IT ok my bad it might be working after all.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 12, 2010)

Outrager said:
			
		

> I played for 1.5 hours on AK2i 1.6RC1 and didn't encounter any freezes. I got the egg to the professor and was just grinding out levels near the first pokemon center.



It doesn't freeze at all, like you said, it's flawless. You can try using the map gear, it won't even make it crash either.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be testing this on a TTDS/DSTT later.

(1.17a12 firmware.)


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> confirmed working (HG/SS):
> 
> DSTT a12 + YSMENU
> 
> no patch necessary



I got freezes. Lies.


----------



## tjas (Mar 12, 2010)

is it this time again? Another pokemans release.. 

Milk it, milk it, milk it, milk it like a pokeman game!


----------



## Sebas373 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does that works with the M3 Simply? (kinda old school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Cant wait to pick my game next sunday


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahme said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the headset is atleast Php 4,000, I will just get both games - for me and for my sis. otherwise, Im still thinnking for decisions.

I only have M3i with me so I need a patch.

I got bot games downloaded but I heard AKAIO 1.6 has no problems which my sis has Acekard 2i


----------



## bbummbo (Mar 12, 2010)

got a freeze using R4 +YS menu =( any ideas?


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 12, 2010)

wow great finally it released goodtime and great weekend for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 going to play and have fun thanks Xenophopia team for release the game so early  , gonna first finish pokemon ranger 3 and then play pkmn soul silver


----------



## matt32724 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll test in a bit, I haven't upgraded to AKAIO 1.6 and I want to do that first...

But great! Dumped two days early!


----------



## emigre (Mar 12, 2010)

So far I've spent 40 minutes on the game and so far no freezes. I'm using AKAIO 1.6 RC1.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 12, 2010)

Time to give this a whirl, see if it lives up to all the hype.

I've only played Diamond and enjoyed that so maybe this is a good time to re-visit the pokemon realm.


----------



## redsmas (Mar 12, 2010)

Woot every topic and post I make gets totally ignored


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 12, 2010)

to anyone who has either tried with this, or has the JAP version, at what point are you able to trade between this and platinum?


----------



## purechaos996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any problems with this game? like will it work fine on my M3 or does it need some sort of patch sorry I dont have the time to read through this topic right now.

EDIT: nvm found this
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=212986


----------



## rockbmi (Mar 12, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> to anyone who has either tried with this, or has the JAP version, at what point are you able to trade between this and platinum?


after the first gym.


----------



## Anubis (Mar 12, 2010)

So, do I need to patch to play on Cyclo?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 12, 2010)

Played on R4 1.18 and I went in and out of doors to test since the game usually freezes at black screens, didnt freeze once


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 12, 2010)

How far have you guys reached?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2010)

The only question I have is why does the underwater Pokemon on the title screen appear to be dropping cabbages?


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 12, 2010)

Already Replied on the Heart Gold Release so i post the smae thing here

FINNALY ITS OUT!!! Downloading Both now PS: 200 Post Count on the Heart Gold Discussion now 201 but thats not Important lol >.


----------



## Moac (Mar 12, 2010)

Freezes at random with R4DS using Ysmenu. Any solution for this?.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dowloaded it in just 1 minute o.o.


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 12, 2010)

Works on TTDS with 1.17 firmware. Freezes randomly sometimes.


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 12, 2010)

just spoke to the old guy in cherrygrove, im 16  mins in on DSONE EOS, with no problems yet!


----------



## murkurie (Mar 12, 2010)

Works great acekard akaio 1.6 RC, in the ice cave used my japanese save,


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL. I returned to my home and than went on my way to the first gym. But suddenly the areas around me turned black. And then the game froze...

Im using the Working Save-patched ROM


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 12, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> LOL. I returned to my home and than went on my way to the first gym. But suddenly the areas around me turned black. And then the game froze...
> 
> Im using the Working Save-patched ROM


What flashcart?


----------



## Theraima (Mar 12, 2010)

I tested HG with my R4 1.18 firmware, working fine, only mild freezes.


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## popopola (Mar 12, 2010)

no fix for cycloDS yet right?

I've already had a lot of black screens and freezes =(


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

popopola said:
			
		

> no fix for cycloDS yet right?
> 
> I've already had a lot of black screens and freezes =(




theres a fix with encrypt ds 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ayNEzNUqKc look its working on no$gba

i will make a tutorial later^^


----------



## popopola (Mar 12, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> popopola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



encrypt ds? I suppose you're making a tutorial right now?

could you msg me the instructions when you're done? thanks!


----------



## czekers (Mar 12, 2010)

R4DS kernel 1.18 with newest YSmenu - works fine, excepting very random freezes. It can freeze anytime, when you are away from DS, fight with poke or go to the bag. It's iritating.

any ideas how to fix it? Will the ARM7 patch fix it?


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Mar 12, 2010)

Working on my M3 Real with latest Sakura 1.47g. I'm on my way back to 'Dr. Elm's disaster call' and haven't experienced any trouble until then.


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

popopola said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rendering my tutorial video

send you the link then after ive uplaod it


----------



## danyfts (Mar 12, 2010)

The game is freezing up at the first step I take, after the game starts.

I have an R4 clone, with YSMENU. How to know which kinda clone my R4 is, and how to know which update my YSMENU is?


----------



## HBK (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome, hope this finally works.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

Fix: http://tinyurl.com/ydd4pdg


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Fix: http://tinyurl.com/ydd4pdg




spam?!?!?!?!


----------



## HBK (Mar 12, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Fix: http://tinyurl.com/ydd4pdg



shut up mf


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone sure is serious about their Pogermens.


----------



## HBK (Mar 12, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, me and 112 other users.


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

ok guys im now uplaoding my video


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



119, actually.


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



114. now stfu and shut up and go away you troll


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

K, thanks for the scrumptious meal.


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

uplaoding on youtube is almost done


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just tried your patcher ninovalenti and on the R4 the game no longer loads, just a white screen


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> I just tried your patcher ninovalenti and on the R4 the game no longer loads, just a white screen




be sure to have the latest loeader or ys menu (i dont know if i speleld it right) and then watch my video im uploading at the moment (detailed description)


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

TUTORIAL HOW TO FIX:


----------



## VenomTSH (Mar 12, 2010)

So is that supposed to fix random freezes on R4+YSMenu?


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> So is that supposed to fix random freezes on R4+YSMenu?


it should be

it works on m3 and m3i and on my brotehrs cyclo
so it should be work on r4 too


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 12, 2010)

It's only confirmed to work with M3 (Simply) as said in the video description...


----------



## VenomTSH (Mar 12, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> VenomTSH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, I'm running M3 Simply + YSMenu. Gonna give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## dirtclaw (Mar 12, 2010)

Doesn't work on R4 w/ YSMenu.


Game just loads to a white screen.


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

dirtclaw said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on R4 w/ YSMenu.
> 
> 
> Game just loads to a white screen.


be sure to have the latest loaders (dunno where to get them :/)


----------



## jringo718 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does that fix the freezing that occurs after xx amount of actions or just booting up issues? The clean one has been booting on my M3 simply since it was released, but it freezes when you are playing. I am running the 1.14 M3 Simply loader.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 12, 2010)

hehe, and I just bought a SoulSilver copy. The rom works with Akaio 1.6 though. AP is the same as the japanese version, so if you can make the jp version work this one work too.


----------



## popopola (Mar 12, 2010)

does this work on the cycloDS too? can anyone confirm?


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

Does this patch make saving slow or something? In the video, the saving seemed to take a long time.


----------



## Rywiec (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't want to read the whole topic, so I ask here.
Does it work on Acekard with newest akaio?


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 12, 2010)

yes it works perfectly on the acekard 2i, with no problems at all! 2 hours of game play in....and nothing! PERFECT in everyway!!


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

Rywiec said:
			
		

> I don't want to read the whole topic, so I ask here.
> Does it work on Acekard with newest akaio?


Yes. In fact, Acekard with Akaio 1.6RC1 seems to be the only one without a single problem from the get-go without any patches or cheats or anything. Just use a clean untrimmed ROM, and you'll be fine. Make sure you have 1.6RC1, though!


----------



## Icey (Mar 12, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> VenomTSH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Not working.


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

Icey said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Aw man, and I want this to work on my CycloDS so bad! T_T


----------



## Jaxom (Mar 12, 2010)

It's horrible, I have to wait to the 26th March to buy the game! How lucky you are, I'm jealous... sigh
Bad old continent. -_-,


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 12, 2010)

Just ordered a Acekard2i this midday. I hope I can pick it up soon, really wanna play SS!


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 12, 2010)

If you had the money to order an Acekard2i you could have bought Soul Silver.

Just saying....


----------



## popopola (Mar 12, 2010)

whhaattt ? it doesn't work on the cyclo?


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

popopola said:
			
		

> whhaattt ? it doesn't work on the cyclo?


The game will work on the Cyclo. It will just freeze from time to time. Save often!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 12, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> If you had the money to order an Acekard2i you could have bought Soul Silver.
> 
> Just saying....



I know that, but I will buy the original when it comes out here in Holland, cause I have the whole series in EUR versions! But for the time being I will get an Acekard 2i.


----------



## aaniil (Mar 12, 2010)

As soon as i get a Chimchar following me on my journey in this game, my Childhood will be complete.

Chimchars are the best.

Now, does anyone know how to get a chimchar?
XD


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

aaniil said:
			
		

> As soon as i get a Chimchar following me on my journey in this game, my Childhood will be complete.
> 
> Chimchars are the best.
> 
> ...


Send from Diamond/Pearl/Platinum?


----------



## aaniil (Mar 12, 2010)

Nurio said:
			
		

> aaniil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont have 2 DS's >.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 12, 2010)

aaniil said:
			
		

> Now, does anyone know how to get a chimchar?
> XD



As far as I know, you can only get it by trading it from Diamiond/Pearl/Platinum.


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

aaniil said:
			
		

> Nurio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it's not possible without cheats/hacks, I think. Or wait, WiFi trade! Find a Chimchar there.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully we see an update soon for CycloDS, that will certainly help against the hordes of noobs that don't know how to run this one.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Mar 12, 2010)

That won't happen until Sunday, guy. Remember, Team Cyclops does not work on fixing Anti-Piracy for games that are yet to be released.


----------



## PepijnP (Mar 12, 2010)

Any news for the DSTT/TTDS?


----------



## pokefag (Mar 12, 2010)

hai guise i want my pokemans plox


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks but i'll wait for SpiritCrystal or whatever they come up with.

In the meantime, I'll enjoy my GBC Crystal.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 12, 2010)

PepijnP said:
			
		

> Any news for the DSTT/TTDS?


Nope, not working yet. Need to wait for a patch/code/something...


----------



## kirbypower (Mar 12, 2010)

Nurio said:
			
		

> Rywiec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah,and i can confirm that.
I just beat the poke league without any problems.
and i'm using my savegame from the japanese release.
both things are doing just fine with acekard en newest AKAIO
so,i'm really happy with this release. i can finally understand everything what they talking about in this game


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

kirbypower said:
			
		

> I just beat the poke league without any problems.
> I was very amazed about how quick you are until I read this:
> QUOTE(kirbypower @ Mar 12 2010, 09:40 PM) and i'm using my savegame from the japanese release.


You really had me surprised there for a minute!


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys I've set up a FC List and a PKM Fight site just for us (Permission by Chanser).

Site Url is Mvps.tk (DONT ASK FOR ROMS! It's meant for battles!)!


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> TUTORIAL HOW TO FIX:
> 
> *snip



eventually froze on my r4i-sdhc v1.17
made it better though


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

-Ordering an Acekard.-


----------



## Dr_M (Mar 12, 2010)

Working on cyclo, but froze when i was playing for about an 1 hour.

Edit: FW 1.58 Beta 1


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm using AKAIO 1.6RC1, but i get freezes occasionally. This really is the most annoying AP ever. Before you just couldn't play the games, now Nintendo is teasing you by allowing you to play, but making it freeze once in a while.

It's like giving candy to a baby and when he puts it in his mouth, you pull it out and say "You wish!"


----------



## Psychopathic (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm using an unofficial Acekard2i and I am using the previously uploaded ARM7 Patch with AKAIO 1.5.1 and no freezes so far.


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 12, 2010)

I have an *R4* card. I just got the Pokemon SoulSilver rom and it will start normally, I can put in my name etc, but the moment Oak says bye and the game is about to start I get a black screen. Please help!!


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 12, 2010)

Psychopathic said:
			
		

> I'm using an unofficial Acekard2i and I am using the previously uploaded ARM7 Patch with AKAIO 1.5.1 and no freezes so far.



Bleh, for some it doesn't freeze, but for me it froze twice in the same spot. Also i don't think that the ARM7 patch changes anything, since the game can save on AKAIO.


----------



## Masterchamber (Mar 12, 2010)

how do i download it?


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeesh, just use google dude.


----------



## Masterchamber (Mar 12, 2010)

hello? i really want this game.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 12, 2010)

NO ROM LINKS ON GBATEMP!!!

Seriously, just stop. Otherwise you'll get banned, dude


----------



## Masterchamber (Mar 12, 2010)

ok so wat should i type in? on google


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ok so wat should i type in? on google


This really isn't the place to ask for stuff like that. You will get banned. You can discuss the emulation here.

--
Someone please fix the black screen for R4.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> I'm using AKAIO 1.6RC1, but i get freezes occasionally. This really is the most annoying AP ever. Before you just couldn't play the games, now Nintendo is teasing you by allowing you to play, but making it freeze once in a while.
> 
> It's like giving candy to a baby and when he puts it in his mouth, you pull it out and say "You wish!"



That's weird, i'm using akaio 1.6RC and haven't gotten any freezes yet


----------



## Nurio (Mar 12, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, AKAIO 1.6RC1 is the only (yes, the only!) firmware for any flashcard that has no issues whatsoever. Consider yourself lucky =)
(I'm lucky too! =D)


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 12, 2010)

Masterchamber said:
			
		

> ok so wat should i type in? on google
> Words work wonders when you type them on Google. Using words you can find all sorts of things!
> 
> 
> ...


When did you get your AceKard? Do you know if it's a real one or not? That could be a problem right there if it isn't. That's the first thought I had when reading this cause it seems like only the fake ones have issues.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 12, 2010)

SylentEcho said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What R4 do you have?
I havent seen anyone with an R4 with a black screen, usually it works just has the counter which gets to 24 then it freezes with a black screen. By what R4 you have I mean there are many versions, Original, Platinum, R4i, R4 SDHC


----------



## funem (Mar 12, 2010)

To be honest as much as I love Pokémon games, I cant bring myself to play this, the difference in the games are not that big and I don't feel I can play what will no doubt be a variation on the same story yet again.


----------



## RadioShadow (Mar 12, 2010)

Masterchamber said:
			
		

> ok so wat should i type in? on google



Latest NDS roms.


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What R4 do you have?
> I havent seen anyone with an R4 with a black screen, usually it works just has the counter which gets to 24 then it freezes with a black screen. By what R4 you have I mean there are many versions, Original, Platinum, R4i, R4 SDHC


I have a clone of an R4 called E7DS. It's played all the R4 patched roms so far, so I'm just looking out for a good R4 patch.


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 12, 2010)

Masterchamber said:
			
		

> hello? i really want this game.



then BUY IT tuesday when it comes out


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2010)

Umm, it comes out on Sunday.


----------



## zero1221 (Mar 12, 2010)

It's been so many years since silver, just a few more days till I revisit my childhood. If only I could tease child me with everything I have now.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 12, 2010)

i pre-ordered mine, you guys have fun mine should come either sunday (release date) or monday.
At Gamestop they let me put overnight shipping and i don't think UPS delivers on sunday, do you guys know
when it might come


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> i pre-ordered mine, you guys have fun mine should come either sunday (release date) or monday.
> At Gamestop they let me put overnight shipping and i don't think UPS delivers on sunday, do you guys know
> when it might come



Sounds like it might come on Monday if UPS doesn't deliver on sundays


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 12, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i guess i have to wait 3 more days


----------



## Acenima (Mar 13, 2010)

this game is awesome


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 13, 2010)

We must get this thread higher than 20 pages! The Heart Gold thread has already caught up with the number of pages in this thread. 

We must show that Soul Silver is better than Heart Gold!


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree SS is better then HG but HG has a better mascot battle music (Ho-Oh's theme)


----------



## hvsep (Mar 13, 2010)

Soul Silver's version exclusives suck. I never liked Silver anyway. Hmph


----------



## Senshi Nick (Mar 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried this on R4-sdhc yet, if so what were the results.


----------



## pokefag (Mar 13, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> We must get this thread higher than 20 pages! The Heart Gold thread has already caught up with the number of pages in this thread.
> 
> We must show that Soul Silver is better than Heart Gold!



is the same shit, faggot


----------



## yiggs (Mar 13, 2010)

I've tried it on R4 SDHC.

Boots up without patches. Played fine until I chose pokemon, game turned black.
Tried with ARM7 from platinum. Booted up fine, but gave white screen after name entry :S
That's all i've done. Hope a patch comes out soon.


----------



## Senshi Nick (Mar 13, 2010)

K, thanks man, i guess i will have to wait for a patch also.


----------



## Ahme (Mar 13, 2010)

ok, my game hanged for the 1st time when I exit Pryce's gym


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> exit Pryce's gym



OMG already?! The game just came out 24 hours ago!


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well he is from Japan xD. "No racism intended"

On topic: I didn't try the game yet. All I heard was occasional freezing etc, so I'll just wait.


----------



## mdp_1992 (Mar 13, 2010)

Seems to work fine with my EZVi


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh Japan, right, in that case, beat RED 5 months ago.


----------



## redberge00 (Mar 13, 2010)

use acekard2i,cyclods, or edge to broke the ap of HG/SS,,
beacause this 3 flash cart can broke some ap games,,


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Mar 13, 2010)

mdp_1992 said:
			
		

> Seems to work fine with my EZVi



Your not getting any freezes?


----------



## mostwanted (Mar 13, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks now I just have to find it, shouldn't be too hard


----------



## theOtherGuy (Mar 13, 2010)

I've only got my old R4 for my Lite. I can't run right this right now, right?


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Mar 13, 2010)

Not very well, it seems. R4 seems to have some of the most consistent freezing. People are saying around 24 "events" or so. Events being entering/exiting buildings and dungeons, talking to people, battling, evolution, etc.


----------



## supersolver17 (Mar 13, 2010)

i have the ez flas Vi with 1.4U dsi firmware
i currently have i think rc7 and v14 on ezflash so its compatitble with dsi, would HG and SS work on these?
if so, or not, what do i need to do to get them to work with *100%* no problems?


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 13, 2010)

wow.. nintendo and gamefreak are hardcore this time..
I'm playing with an old R4 i got years back, 1.18
I've been playing through it fine.. in the beginning it froze only every 30 or so minutes..
then every 15 minutes..
but that's ok. I got used to saving and the most work i lost was a battle or 2.
so i could get through the entire game this way if i had to

but now.. after 7 hours into the game, i'm at goldenrod city, just finished the gym.. and all of a sudden..
the game freezes after every 2 event.. a battle, or entering/exiting a place
so basically now i can't play the game anymore.. good job nintendo..


----------



## mostwanted (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah same here, I'm thinking of just getting a new card. I can't play this game if its going to freeze at any given moment.


----------



## popopola (Mar 13, 2010)

any cyclo fix yet?


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 13, 2010)

mostwanted said:
			
		

> yeah same here, I'm thinking of just getting a new card. I can't play this game if its going to freeze at any given moment.


i thought the same thing.. looked up Acekard and saw that it was about $15..
then i felt bad.. paying to play a game but still not buying the game itself lol..
and if the patch comes out while the 2 days shipping is taking place then i'm going to feel dumb.

i think nintendo just gave a finger to everyone who's always saying "why do they bother with AP? it's going to get cracked in no time"
even stopping people for a few hours is a success for them. At this point i think their AP people can start throwing a party and stuff


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 13, 2010)

redberge00 said:
			
		

> *use acekard2i,cyclods, or edge to broke the ap of HG/SS,,
> beacause this 3 flash cart can broke some ap games,,
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## popopola (Mar 13, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> redberge00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even when it's fix'd i have no clue what that means.


----------



## Rm88 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just read the whole topic... is there a fix for the random freezing on M3 Real yet?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2010)

popopola said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol

still makes no sense

Im guessing bablefish was used

but people are have freezing regardless of what cart
none of the carts seem to bypass it


----------



## RyougaSaotome (Mar 13, 2010)

Could I get a clear response on Acekard 2i running the latest update? I keep seeing somewhat inconsistent reports.


----------



## Blake1710 (Mar 13, 2010)

^
works fine.

played ~3 hours with no freezing


----------



## Gunfreak11 (Mar 13, 2010)

RyougaSaotome said:
			
		

> Could I get a clear response on Acekard 2i running the latest update? I keep seeing somewhat inconsistent reports.


If it helps... I started a HG game with the Charizard patch on AKAIO 1.5.1 on an Acekard 2i. I ended up freezing twice; once after looking at my map app and turning it off, and the second after exiting Mr Pokemon's house.

I decided to update to AKAIO 1.6 in lieu of a better patch, and, having saved at 25 minutes with 2 freezes with 1.5.1, I can safely say that I have yet to experience another freeze within the 3 hours and 35 minutes of playing it with 1.6


----------



## MgARBITER (Mar 13, 2010)

I have Heart gold with no patch on it and i have only experienced freezing twice in a span of at least 6 hours. I have a SC DS Onei with Evo firmware. Still would love a patch for the freezing that does occur.


----------



## waluigi3351 (Mar 13, 2010)

http://wbeuk2.mibbit.com/?server=irc.rizon...859-1&nick=

THis is a LIve IRC chat about this game..  come on in. XD


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've tried it on R4 SDHC.
> 
> Boots up without patches. Played fine until I chose pokemon, game turned black.
> Tried with ARM7 from platinum. Booted up fine, but gave white screen after name entry :S
> That's all i've done. Hope a patch comes out soon.


That's the same problem I'm facing on my R4. The moment Oak says bye and I become small, the screen goes black.


----------



## Moac (Mar 13, 2010)

Any solution for R4ds using YSmenu?

Thank You.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 13, 2010)

So does anyone know if this game has as many Pokemon as Platinum?And you don't have to dig underground for items in this one,do you?Because I was unable to do that on Platinum.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 13, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> So does anyone know if this game has as many Pokemon as Platinum?And you don't have to dig underground for items in this one,do you?Because I was unable to do that on Platinum.


Yes
No.

Wow, I'm always late to reply in highly anticipated games' topics


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 13, 2010)

works perfect with original r4ds with r4li firmware(r4li.com)


----------



## Moac (Mar 13, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> works perfect with original r4ds with r4li firmware(r4li.com)




is it better then Ysmenu ?


----------



## IRISHLAD09 (Mar 13, 2010)

RyougaSaotome said:
			
		

> Could I get a clear response on Acekard 2i running the latest update? I keep seeing somewhat inconsistent reports.




I played about a hour on Soulsilver so far and no freezes and have played about half an hour on Heartgold and had 1 freeze.


----------



## Melee54 (Mar 13, 2010)

No freezing for me so far in Soul Silver (like 15 hours into it so far lol) running the Acekard 2 with 1.6 RC1. Haven't tried HG.


----------



## GXice (Mar 13, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> works perfect with original r4ds with r4li firmware(r4li.com)



Can anyone test this to confirm?


----------



## czekers (Mar 13, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> works perfect with original r4ds with r4li firmware(r4li.com)



will test, but to be honest, I've never heard before of R4li


----------



## Skullface! (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmm..I have a G6 Real card, It SEMI-works...I got one freeze when I picked up a item. HOWEVER...I cannot save! I get a bluescreen with an error message.

Anyone else have trouble saving?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2010)

Skullface! said:
			
		

> Hmm..I have a G6 Real card, It SEMI-works...I got one freeze when I picked up a item. HOWEVER...I cannot save! I get a bluescreen with an error message.
> 
> Anyone else have trouble saving?


do you have 4.7h firmware?


----------



## czekers (Mar 13, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> works perfect with original r4ds with r4li firmware(r4li.com)




freezed after 14 minutes of gameplay, on patched rom
clean rom gots white screen on game start


----------



## Skullface! (Mar 13, 2010)

TBH, I don't know what I have, probably pretty old. I don't know how to update it or where I can find it.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2010)

Skullface! said:
			
		

> TBH, I don't know what I have, probably pretty old. I don't know how to update it or where I can find it.


http://down.gbalpha.com/GBalpha/Softwares/...;M3DS-R_M65.zip

thats the newest ver

you simply delete the system file on your card and replace it with the one located in the file you downloaded


----------



## Skullface! (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry but, the link doesn't seem to work?

EDIT: Do M3DS Real and/or M3i  Zero firmware work on G6DS Real?:S
EDIT#2: Hah nevermind, found it . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see if it works properly.
EDIT#3: Well...Sonic classic collection works (it didn't before) But Pokèmon has the same save issues.

"Error saving data.

The backup memory has failed.
The game may be played, but it is impossible to save.


Please turn off the power."


----------



## fullwall (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually works on G6 lite with soft reset, doFAT mode with trim rom on. I did have to patch the arm7.bin to get past a save game could not be accessed error. This surprisingly worked, but SoulSilver randomly freezes. Hoping for a patch.


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2010)

is they any chance where we play and play, than one of the anti privacy checks might be in the save file?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my review, although I did mine of the Japanese versions. They're pretty much identical outside of a few incredibly minor differences. Spoiler alert, I gave it a 9/10. Good for Pokemon fans but not for anyone whose not really into Pokemon anymore.

I'll probably skip this one. Already played the Japanese versions and I can live without the lame dialogue of Pokemon.

Also, Lugia > Ho-oh. Ho-oh = 4x Rock weakness and weaker move pool. Lugia = no 4x weakness and diverse move pool.


----------



## Moac (Mar 13, 2010)

darn it... Still no Solution for R4DS?


----------



## Syao4 (Mar 13, 2010)

It works fine on my Acekard 2, dunno if I'm going to get a black screen (I'm about 10 minutes in)
By the way, anyone knows why the pokesav doesn't open my .sav file?


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 13, 2010)

Moac said:
			
		

> darn it... Still no Solution for R4DS?


Even I'm waiting for that patiently.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 13, 2010)

SylentEcho said:
			
		

> Moac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats if anyone is actually working on a patch


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 13, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> SylentEcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think they are... yet. They will probable start with it next week, after the original release.


----------



## AzuraSky (Mar 13, 2010)

Personally I think the AP is actually a good thing, makes people who are frustrated with the AP actually go buy and support the makers of it instead of pirating it, some sites I've been to had almost 100,000 downloads for SS and 90,000 for HG I highly doubt every single one of them are actually gonna buy a retail copy, Personally I'm going to buy it as soon as it's out in Australia (25th counting the days xD) but couldn't resist temptation myself lol but unlike most of those 190,000 who pirated it i'll be buying it.

P.s. I usually buy all my games but US tends to get some releases Australia doesn't T-T.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 13, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully yeah, it might take around a week like with M&L Bowsers Inside Story.


----------



## supersolver17 (Mar 13, 2010)

does anyone have a solution for the ez flash vi?
i have v14 for ezflash and 1.4u on my dsi
and somthing like rc7 stuff on ez flash so its compatitble with dsi
im not so sure about the updates for ez flash cuz i tried the new RC, then my ezflash just wouldn't load
if any1 could help with this problem to it would be great
and if u read this post and see a fix that works for ez flash Vi with *100%* no problems, it would be fantastic if u pmed me
thanks


----------



## Jonk (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope it works with EZ Flash Vi RC13.
I will tell you about this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: It sometimes freezes!


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 13, 2010)

AzuraSky said:
			
		

> Personally I think the AP is actually a good thing, makes people who are frustrated with the AP actually go buy and support the makers of it instead of pirating it, some sites I've been to had almost 100,000 downloads for SS and 90,000 for HG I highly doubt every single one of them are actually gonna buy a retail copy, Personally I'm going to buy it as soon as it's out in Australia (25th counting the days xD) but couldn't resist temptation myself lol but unlike most of those 190,000 who pirated it i'll be buying it.
> 
> P.s. I usually buy all my games but US tends to get some releases Australia doesn't T-T.


Except for those like me who have no money to buy games, since there are more important things in life. (For me, that is) But yeah, nintendo should just stop doing AP.


----------



## 108 (Mar 13, 2010)

AzuraSky said:
			
		

> Personally I think the AP is actually a good thing, makes people who are frustrated with the AP actually go buy and support the makers of it instead of pirating it, some sites I've been to had almost 100,000 downloads for SS and 90,000 for HG I highly doubt every single one of them are actually gonna buy a retail copy



Because the one thing Nintendo needs more of is money.

What is with all the self-righteous people that hang out on the ROM releases section of forums?


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 13, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213309

^post your results in this thread, to help cut-down on others^


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 13, 2010)

108 said:
			
		

> AzuraSky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They want to talk about the game but don't want to be labeled pirates.
I personally embrace the pirate in me. Yar har me maity!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 13, 2010)

108 said:
			
		

> AzuraSky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, pirating is illegal and not allowed on this site...

Also, AP is a good thing in Nintendo's POV, as it prevents pirates from pirating. It gains them more money as a result and they are able to produce more, enjoyable games for the masses.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> 108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only nintendo gains money from this. Stores that sell Acekard 2i alse gain quite a bit. Since there are quite a few people who have ordered one it the last few days.


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So in essence, nintendo just supported Piracy by adding AP on their games. Oh the irony.


----------



## varpur (Mar 13, 2010)

```
020DE16C E1A00000
020D3FA8 E1A00000
```
For those with No$Gba, try this code, it worked for me (I'm posting this after just choosing the character, the black screen might come later on.)


----------



## outgum (Mar 13, 2010)

I laugh at ALL you people who try to justify your pirating.
No matter what you say at the end of the day you are a pirate.
If your FREE game wont work, dont complain about it.
Buy It.​
Heaven forbid you buy a few games.
Omg, end of the world
Its called work, you get paid for it, or a job or even chores for god sakes.

Thats how life works, you need to WORK to get money.
You should probably get used to it


----------



## 5% (Mar 13, 2010)

Gunfreak11 said:
			
		

> RyougaSaotome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can vouch for this. I did a short report in one of the HG/SS threads where I was playing SS(CharizardChar patched) on AK2i AKAIO 1.5.1 with 1.5 loaders & how I encountered a couple of black screens & a freeze. I've since then upgraded to 1.6 (after reading all of the positive 1.6 reports) & I have yet to run into any black screens or freezes. 3 hours in.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where  I could find the Game ID for Soul Silver?


----------



## mrwienerdog (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm kind of late to this discussion, and being an old man with kids, I have limited time on my hands.  I can't read through all the pages about this, so could someone fill me in on if it is working or how to get it working on the Acekard 2 (v2.1) and the cyclo?  I know the first reaction is to say,"Read the previous pages old man", but as I said, I don't have that kind of time on my hands. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 13, 2010)

Acekard requires no patch.

I am playing it on an Acekard 2.1, no freeze at all with the latest akaio. CycloDS does not work though.


----------



## mrwienerdog (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks alot for the heads up.  Will try tonight!


----------



## suicidaltaco (Mar 13, 2010)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> Acekard requires no patch.
> 
> I am playing it on an Acekard 2.1, no freeze at all with the latest akaio. CycloDS does not work though.



Not true unfortunately.  While it seemed that way at first, and I was super excited over it... the crashes finally got me too.  Yes, 1.6RC1.  First it was after ~3... maybe ~3.5 hours continuous play, and the second after ~1-1.5.  I can only imagine they will become more frequent as is the case for everyone else.

No denying some seem to be having better luck, though, with even more hours put in.  Maybe it will catch up to them, maybe it won't.  Regardless, I can confirm even we need a fix :\


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 13, 2010)

mrwienerdog said:
			
		

> Thanks alot for the heads up.  Will try tonight!



No problem, one thing to keep in mind is that it froze when I left it in standby for a bit, but then again I suspect it was a fault with the firmware (I recall a time on standby the game crashed), as I have had no crash in game without the use of standby (I am at the elite 4 right now).

If it crashes for you then its likely you are not using Akaio 1.6, which is what I am using right now.


----------



## suicidaltaco (Mar 13, 2010)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> mrwienerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what I'm using, buddy.  1.6RC1, 2 crashes.  Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I did not imagine them.

Once upon exiting a building, once mid combat.

Perhaps you're playing in shorter intervals?


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 13, 2010)

I played the game all day, the shortest being 4 hours.

Edit - I downloaded the latest ak2loader from the site before properly playing it if it means anything, probably not.


----------



## idn (Mar 13, 2010)

btw, if any of you still has the old slot-2 based M3 (like Pro and Lite, I have a MiniSD Lite) - it works. hard to believe, but it does. I've been playing for 2 hours now with no freezes whatsoever, firmware 35, GM 36a, settings - 1xDMA (4xDMA won't boot), Force R/W, Trim and Soft Reset. the only problem is that the saves won't work with a vanilla rom, but it's nothing good ol' ARM7 swap won't fix. after that little operation everything's fine.


----------



## suicidaltaco (Mar 13, 2010)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> I played the game all day, the shortest being 4 hours.
> 
> Edit - I downloaded the latest ak2loader from the site before properly playing it if it means anything, probably not.



The loader is the same exact as the packed one, just checked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Complete match.

Maybe some important difference: A-DATA 8gb Class 6, FAT32 formatted, Acekard 2i (not 2.1)

Kinda stopped playing before seeing how fast I'd get crash #3.

You using any special ROM settings?  After first crash I turned off soft-reset, but that (likely coincidentally) brought on the second crash much faster.

EDIT: *digs up Kingston 2gb*  Here we go again.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 13, 2010)

Eh Kingston 2 gig Japan with Acekard 2.1, all I did was download the loader and didn't change any settings.

The only crash being the one where I left it in standby mode for about 10 minutes.

I am battling Lance now, I can check what settings I am using for you after I am done.

Edit - Just beat the league, credits ran fine and I could save fine.

Trim rom when copying is off.
Download play on
Soft reset on
Auto-run off.
Cheat code usage on

Thats all I can think of that could impact gameplay.


----------



## MgARBITER (Mar 13, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I laugh at ALL you people who try to justify your pirating.
> No matter what you say at the end of the day you are a pirate.
> If your FREE game wont work, dont complain about it.
> Buy It.​
> ...





Amen brother. Im tired of people complaining about free stuff not working right. Yes i do pirate myself but don't go on a ranting spree when i find out there is AP. Just wait patintly and a patch will come. If not buy the damn game. Im almost tempted to.


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 13, 2010)

Why is every Pokemon SSHG thread at every message board so damn retarded?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 13, 2010)

SylentEcho said:
			
		

> Why is every Pokemon SSHG thread at every message board so damn retarded?



because they love watching yugioh


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

This isn't a piracy debate thread. It's a Pokemon thread. Bring your piracy bitching to another place. Buy the game or pirate it, either way you get to play it. Does it really matter that much? If you want someone to buy it or pirate it, flinging this poo won't make your point or change anyone's minds.

Stay on topic.


----------



## Bumpman (Mar 13, 2010)

While reading through this thread, it jumped from 50 to 24 pages
what.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 13, 2010)

fivex said:
			
		

> While reading through this thread, it jumped from 50 to 24 pages
> what.


You sure you weren't reading this thread?


----------



## GasProblem (Mar 14, 2010)

"btw, if any of you still has the old slot-2 based M3 (like Pro and Lite, I have a MiniSD Lite) - it works. hard to believe, but it does. I've been playing for 2 hours now with no freezes whatsoever, firmware 35, GM 36a, settings - 1xDMA (4xDMA won't boot), Force R/W, Trim and Soft Reset. the only problem is that the saves won't work with a vanilla rom, but it's nothing good ol' ARM7 swap won't fix. after that little operation everything's fine."

Doesn't work for me. Tried multiple arm7 files, keeps saying "The save data could not be accessed." on start-up.

Edit: Never mind, it worked when I used the arm7 bin of Pokemon Platinum. Everything works, including saving. Did have one freeze after saving, but atleast it plays.


----------



## idn (Mar 14, 2010)

GasProblem said:
			
		

> Doesn't work for me. Tried multiple arm7 files, keeps saying "The save data could not be accessed." on start-up.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, it worked when I used the arm7 bin of Pokemon Platinum. Everything works, including saving. Did have one freeze after saving, but atleast it plays.


I used this one. two badges and still no freezes. i think your freeze was pretty random, for non-AKAIO cards it freezes like every few actions or even every each one. it's funny how a five year old flashcard works where new ones can't.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 14, 2010)

idn said:
			
		

> GasProblem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will try it out!

edit: just try it out.. it didnt work . still the game keeps on freezing


----------



## idn (Mar 14, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> edit: just try it out.. it didnt work . still the game keeps on freezing



still? you mean it worked before? it shouldn't work at all without the ARM7 swap (you should get a message about not being able to save). what slot-2 device do you have?

-- edit --

ok, got my first freeze. still, it's been after nearly 3h and not a couple of minutes. saving a lot is still necessary.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there any way to get the 3 legendaries with Arceus in the ruins on the same game?


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

try this:http://www.mediafire.com/?oobfzomn2gz
for R4(original)
1no blackscreen
2no chrash
3 not other problems
other word just perfect!
just place folder at root of ds  then start YSMenu with YSMenu.nds
and game will start!
(also work on Heart Gold!)
there are also a lot of extra working cheats for HG and SS included!


----------



## bultmus (Mar 14, 2010)

how about m3 and dstt/ttds
isnt there a way


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> how about m3 and dstt/ttds
> isnt there a way


test the thing i posted above it should work if you're lucky


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i forgot to mention rename YSMenu.nds to TTMENU.DAT
and replace it with original firmware it will work 100% if you're lucky


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 14, 2010)

YAY! I'm getting my copy tomorrow, and i ordered an acekard so i can get HeartGold on it (for kyorge)!


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> try this:http://www.mediafire.com/?oobfzomn2gz
> for R4(original)
> 1no blackscreen
> 2no chrash
> ...


Fake? Don't have my R4 with me. Anyone else mind testing?


----------



## ace214 (Mar 14, 2010)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> seahorsepip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds fake to me. There's some discussion here that says it doesn't seem to work. Notice that the mediafire links are the same.


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

ace214 said:
			
		

> KirbyPink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is'nt fake i'm tried by myself with original r4(made it even open to check it for clone or not)
really works on original r4 but i don't now about r4 clones/fake's...
just try it before you say thing like it doesn't work or it is fake...


----------



## Thiagowii (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> try this:http://www.mediafire.com/?oobfzomn2gz
> for R4(original)
> 1no blackscreen
> 2no chrash
> ...




I've just tried it and I got blackscreen.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> try this:http://www.mediafire.com/?oobfzomn2gz
> for R4(original)
> 1no blackscreen
> 2no chrash
> ...


This does not work. It is just an update for the YSmenu which adds cheat and loads the rom faster. If you have black screen or freezing issues, this will not fix it. It has been confirmed several times on the other thread.


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> seahorsepip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it works with the ******** rom(so maybe it's the combination(patch of romulation+YS))


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you need original  r4ds! and I prever the rom from -snip-
it works when i use r4li firmware then start ysmenu.nds then start the game(-snip- version)


----------



## Valavor (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello,
I found this patch while browsing for a AP fix, going to try it out right now, so don't know if it works.

*NOT MINE*
SS

-edit-
well, at least the rom loads...let's see hwo long before it freezes...

-edit2-
doesn't instant freeze anymore when I have cheat option on...so far

-edit3-
well...no freeze so far, lasting longer than without the patch at least...

-last edit-
working for around 30 mins now, pretty much safe to say it works, well cya around people ^^


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

Valavor said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I found this patch while browsing for a AP fix, going to try it out right now, so don't know if it works.
> 
> *NOT MINE*
> SS patch


1think it's for japanese version
2link doesn't work...


----------



## Valavor (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> Valavor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, I just noticed it's the patched english rom and not a patch itself

-edit-
the link works for me tho...


----------



## seahorsepip (Mar 14, 2010)

Valavor said:
			
		

> seahorsepip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do i get:Het bestand dat u probeert te downloaden is tijdelijk niet beschikbaar. then?(it's dutch)


----------



## Valavor (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> Valavor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm u can change the language option you know and look at the bolded word, it means temporarily


----------



## Spikeynator (Mar 14, 2010)

maybe because ur dutch and ur main language setup is dutch ?


----------



## figos (Mar 14, 2010)

So, is the above link working or not?


----------



## laurenz (Mar 14, 2010)

It is not. It did decrease the time for the freeze to occur, but eventually it still hung up on me.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 14, 2010)

figos said:
			
		

> So, is the above link working or not?



It's working. Why not try it yourself? o;


----------



## jmido (Mar 14, 2010)

This patch makes it work on the No$GBA but it still freezes about every 30 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkPoolljuXk


----------



## czekers (Mar 14, 2010)

seahorsepip said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





doesn't work, tested on original R4DS + YS menu you posted + HeartGold from Romulation. Freezes after 22 actions.


----------



## Valavor (Mar 14, 2010)

beh sorry...doesn't work...froze on me now >.>
...well gonna test something else out, if it works I ll post it tomorrow


----------



## chocobo95 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm French and I am your savior
Heart Gold: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LQBG23VA
Soul Silver: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJ8RYK64


----------



## ace214 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mine is behaving oddly on R4 with YSMenu... It doesn't even load the first time. It stops about 3/4 of the way of the loading bar. Also, the icon is colored noise (like snow on a TV), and the title is odd characters on the info screen. I did update all my DAT files.

I know the freezes exist with the R4, but I would like to get it to at least boot. Any ideas?


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 15, 2010)

*posts this over here too*
Small tidbit of info for anyone who picked up a copy for the Pokewalker.
http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Yell...from_April_1-30


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> distribution date for the Yellow Forest  Pokéwalker Route was also provided. The Route will be available via Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection from April 1-30.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The Yellow Forest will allow players to capture Pikachu that know moves they would not normally know. These include male Pikachu that know Fly and female ones that know Surf.


Really looking forward to this, I was hoping they'd make it available to us somehow and they went the easiest route!


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 15, 2010)

How well does the game run on Acekard 2 or DSTT?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> How well does the game run on Acekard 2 or DSTT?


for Acekard people says that it works pretty welll.
but for all other cards the game keeps on freezing when entering places, battling and after saving


----------



## lok_tan (Mar 15, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Probably already been asked but is the number for this correct? My d/l site of choice lists it as 4749. Team Cyclops released a new beta, by the way. Testing it now.


----------



## plasma (Mar 15, 2010)

can i transfer my (J) save to heart gold using ysmenu but it dont work with me


----------



## banned in future (Mar 15, 2010)

working for r4!!!!! and maybe others:http://gamereviewers.info/pokemon-heart-gold-and-soul-silver-ap-anti-piracy-patch/
ohh this account will be banned ...i know (even the name says it)
I hope someone read this before it is deleted.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

banned in future said:
			
		

> working for r4!!!!! and maybe others:http://xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/
> ohh this account will be banned ...i know (even the name says it)
> I hope someone read this before it is deleted.



it is good that i have seen it!!
i hate downloading megaupload! download limit exceed


----------



## banned in future (Mar 15, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> banned in future said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks and i'm the person who is banned because of that ysmenu and romulation(im banned until 10:53 tonight)


----------



## Black-Spore (Mar 15, 2010)

That link above... been there tried that... wish a real patch would be release by some kind person... or a Nintendo AP hater


----------



## plasma (Mar 15, 2010)

i no


----------



## Black-Spore (Mar 15, 2010)

The cyclo ds firmware (very newest beta) is confirmed working over 40 events + ... sigh for us other folks... hey perhaps they can reverse the firmware to make a patch for all?!


----------



## banned in future (Mar 15, 2010)

Black-Spore said:
			
		

> The cyclo ds firmware (very newest beta) is confirmed working over 40 events + ... sigh for us other folks... hey perhaps they can reverse the firmware to make a patch for all?!


that link above also work on other cards(im not 100% sure)


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

banned in future said:
			
		

> working for r4!!!!! and maybe others:http://xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/
> ohh this account will be banned ...i know (even the name says it)
> I hope someone read this before it is deleted.


if there was a torrent it will be much helpful


----------



## Black-Spore (Mar 15, 2010)

dont waste your time i tried tested and freeze on 24 events. (R4 original+Ys)


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

also can you at least tell if you have used an arm7 fix! then please specify!


----------



## Black-Spore (Mar 15, 2010)

Lets put it this way, since Friday, i have tried almost every crazy idea I found in these forums... and man there was some strange one's!


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 15, 2010)

So, the patch doesn't work?


----------



## woot-woot (Mar 15, 2010)

How about this http://gamereviewers.info/updated-fix-for-...oul-silver-usa/ for the freezing? i havnt tried it

Its from the same website "banned in the future" posted earlier, but different.


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 15, 2010)

woot-woot said:
			
		

> How about this http://gamereviewers.info/updated-fix-for-...oul-silver-usa/ for the freezing? i havnt tried it
> 
> Its from the same website "banned in the future" posted earlier, but different.


I tought i saw someone posting something like that, i tought someone replyed that is doesn't work


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

Black-Spore said:
			
		

> dont waste your time i tried tested and freeze on 24 events. (R4 original+Ys)



well 24 events is better than frezzing in every 3 events!
i realy dont know why mine keeps on freezing in every 3 events it wasnt like this before...
know i cant play the game at all


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> woot-woot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man wont it work!!!!
and still it is not availiable for sale in my country!
" i am not going to buy it from the internet , it will take longer time like this "


----------



## woot-woot (Mar 15, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> woot-woot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It says it was posted today though, March 15th.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

woot-woot said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will try it out
edit: well it didnt work! 3 events only


----------



## qasimh1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

nt freezing for me 
iWill post back hw it goes =]

it froze LOOL


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

qasimh1993 said:
			
		

> nt freezing for me
> iWill post back hw it goes =]


what arm7 are you using


----------



## Shaymez (Mar 15, 2010)

Uhh.. just to let you guys know, the rom thing on that site where the guy got banned freezes eventually, it's not perfect.


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 15, 2010)

i have acekard 2i on AKAIO 1.6 RC1, 2 things i want to know, does it work on that loader and also are there cheats for the game yet?


----------



## Nurio (Mar 15, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> i have acekard 2i on AKAIO 1.6 RC1, 2 things i want to know, does it work on that loader and also are there cheats for the game yet?


It should work perfectly with that setup. The AP is gone with AKAIO 1.6RC1 (no freezes etc). I know nothing of any cheats, sorry.


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 15, 2010)

That patched thing still didn't work on my R4. I hope someone works on a full patch.


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 16, 2010)

working on m3i? (too lazy to scroll through these 29 pages)


----------



## Haku_2 (Mar 16, 2010)

xbry23 said:
			
		

> working on m3i? (too lazy to scroll through these 29 pages)


No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The M3 team is working on it though.

Kind Regards,

Haku


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just give up on the carts that don't run games without needing patches on these newer games(carts with CONSISTENT updates can be considered exempt, that means at least 1 update in the last 5 months)
I'm expecting my copy hopefully later today(12.31am right now for me)


----------



## Bo Abobo (Mar 16, 2010)

SylentEcho said:
			
		

> That patched thing still didn't work on my R4. I hope someone works on a full patch.



If I'm correct that fix was only for the m3 cards. So yeah we unfortunate r4 followers have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2010)

If theres not a patch for the dstt by the 25th of march im buying the game cus it comes out here 25th


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 16, 2010)

lol nvm, doing 24 events to make sure


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 16, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Disabling softreset fixed the crashing problem on my R4 clone


How'd you do that? Wasn't it something with the r button in the games menu of the r4?


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes
BTW not entirely fix but prevent crashes


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 16, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaddya mean? As in it still freezes sometimes?
EDIT: I'm on r4 revolution,and clean rom hasn't frozen on me so far, I'm on my way to Cherrygrove and I deliberately talked to npc more than needed. The r thingy on the top right of  the game menu screen on my r4 is green.
Edit2: It just froze on me. Gonna try again, the r thingy being red now.
Edit 3: I went from route 29 to mr. pokemon and back, battled my rival, then it froze on me right after I entered my rival's name. But it was definitely more than 24 events.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as you take more badges it will freeze in less time .. for eg if you took badge 3 you will end up freezing in 3 events and when you take badge 4 you will be freeze in 0 events and thats were you stop playing till you get the fix!!


----------



## Excellentnuke (Mar 16, 2010)

Bo Abobo said:
			
		

> SylentEcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What patch? I just checked and I didn't find anything.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah..am I the only one who finds it funny that as soon as SS and HG (U) was released..no other US games have been released since lol?


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Yeah..am I the only one who finds it funny that as soon as SS and HG (U) was released..no other US games have been released since lol?
> Well, infinite Space is the other game people want/demand
> 
> QUOTE(bultmus @ Mar 16 2010, 04:50 AM) as you take more badges it will freeze in less time .. for eg if you took badge 3 you will end up freezing in 3 events and when you take badge 4 you will be freeze in 0 events and thats were you stop playing till you get the fix!!


wut?


----------



## gustavosalheb (Mar 16, 2010)

so nintendo wons?


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Mar 16, 2010)

gustavosalheb said:
			
		

> so nintendo wons?


No, the game works perfectly (or almost perfectly) on AceKard 2i's running AKAIO v1.6, I believe. A fix is still being worked on for other users, it's just going to take a while for it to be done.


----------



## gustavosalheb (Mar 16, 2010)

oks I hope that you are right
patience is friend of perfection


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 16, 2010)

"If it's made by humans, it can never be safe."
Nobody ever wins.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 16, 2010)

Pirates ALWAYS win, there are so many of us and not many of us will buy the game and a fix is inevitable. Nintendo might aswell ignore us


----------



## anaxs (Mar 16, 2010)

ACDCGAMER said:
			
		

> gustavosalheb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




works perfectly one mine..now we wait for a fix that alows other cards to run it or new firmwares forthe cards that are similiar to akaio which disable the AP


----------



## Raiven (Mar 16, 2010)

patience is great and all.... but please don't test mine


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its true, i myself can confirm it up to the third badge. at first the game freezes every 24 events, then when you get the first badge it decreases to i think 19, second badge decreases to like 12???, and third badge it becomes nearly unplayable at 3 events. im only certain about before any badges and 3rd badge, others are close guesstimates


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 17, 2010)

Raiven said:
			
		

> patience is great and all.... but please don't test mine



Agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to play this game. I'm supposed to be off work today, but I have to go in, so my next days off are wednesday thursday next week. I pray for a fix by then


----------



## Fearrow (Mar 17, 2010)

Yahooo!!


----------



## bultmus (Mar 17, 2010)

Fearrow said:
			
		

> Yahooo!!


For what??


----------



## RedHero (Mar 17, 2010)

ACDCGAMER said:
			
		

> gustavosalheb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It took like 3 weeks before a fix arrived for Mario & Luigi 3 for R4 users. I'm fairly certain there will be a fix for pretty much everything eventually.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 17, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> ACDCGAMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as for r4 and dstt i dont think any fix will come... but for other gooooooooooooood flashcart i think the teams are working on it!


----------



## hijodeputa (Mar 17, 2010)

pero la puta madre nintendo ha ganao la mosha


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 17, 2010)

hijodeputa said:
			
		

> pero la puta madre nintendo ha ganao la mosha


This is an English-oriented forum.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Mar 17, 2010)

gustavosalheb said:
			
		

> so nintendo wons?



If you don't count AKAIO 1.6 and CycloDS Evolution Firmware 1.58 B2 having no issues...then yes? In other words. No.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 17, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> hijodeputa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back to French!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

SuperCard's already got a fix, but it's not released to the public yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, the event counter isn't the same on every flashcart, SuperCard allowed for a lot more events until it freezed (before the patch).

NO, THERE IS NO PATCH AVAILABLE AS OF YET. WAIT.


----------



## outgum (Mar 17, 2010)

THE PATCH WALKS!


----------



## Moac (Mar 17, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> THE PATCH WALKS!



The  _cake_ patch is a lie. I am still waiting for R4ds solution.


----------



## Ballsack (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't see no proof >:3. WHERE'S ZEH PATCH? I need my fix until my real copy arrives.


----------



## Toadski (Mar 17, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> THE PATCH WALKS!




Either we're getting trolled or SuperCard did finally release their patch.


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah that's right..the patch is out for cyclo user


----------



## Ballsack (Mar 17, 2010)

Links would be nice.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Mar 17, 2010)

Moac said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.  I know the R4 blows compared to other cards, but I've had it for years and it gets the job done.


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

there are also rumours about unpacking the game itself with ds buff v1 and then just deleting the folder guru2.narc and also

smptm koori
smptm nemuri
in the name
then  re-packing it
should work...^^


----------



## smashbro (Mar 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Links would be nice.


why don't u just go to the site >.>


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

smashbro said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right...


----------



## Toadski (Mar 17, 2010)

smashbro said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because we don't know which flashcart he's talking about. We don't know if he's talking about a patch for SuperCard, R4, or a different one.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 17, 2010)

Moac said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 17, 2010)

Toadski said:
			
		

> smashbro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He clearly said for Cyclo users. Unless you didn't know about the CycloDS


----------



## Toadski (Mar 17, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Toadski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, my bad. Yeah, I know about the CycloDS, just obviously read the thread horribly.


----------



## Ballsack (Mar 17, 2010)

I regret my incompetence in reading :$.


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

Toadski said:
			
		

> smashbro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the patch is working for R4(notR4i),supercard,acecard,dstt


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 17, 2010)

it time for me to change flashcard, the r4 is getting out of date with nintendo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (it seems they are attacking this company the most)


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> it time for me to change flashcard, the r4 is getting out of date with nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's so damn right -.-
same goes for ttds


----------



## gustavosalheb (Mar 17, 2010)

wicked-MF said:
			
		

> Toadski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what patch?
there is a patch working for r4?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 17, 2010)

wicked-MF said:
			
		

> Toadski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO


----------



## Ballsack (Mar 17, 2010)

wicked-MF said:
			
		

> Toadski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waitwut? Which patch works for R4? I still have an original one lying around. It will keep me company until my real copy arrives.


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> wicked-MF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found:
http://gamereviewers.info/pokemon-heart-go...1/#comment-1099


----------



## Toadski (Mar 17, 2010)

[/quote]
found:
http://gamereviewers.info/pokemon-heart-go...1/#comment-1099
[/quote]

Oh god, not this again. We've already been over this before. That does not work.


----------



## Ballsack (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't find a patch on the Cyclo DS site and judging by that Gamereviews post there isn't any?


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

sry didn't know-.-...but did anybody have tried this unpacking and re-packing stuff?
does it work ?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 17, 2010)

wicked-MF said:
			
		

> sry didn't know-.-...but did anybody have tried this unpacking and re-packing stuff?



Various times. Obviously.


----------



## Fidelfc (Mar 17, 2010)

wicked-MF said:
			
		

> sry didn't know-.-...but did anybody have tried this unpacking and re-packing stuff?




Yes, does not work, it's just a sprite file.


----------



## Toadski (Mar 17, 2010)

Ballsack said:
			
		

> I can't find a patch on the Cyclo DS site and judging by that Gamereviews post there isn't any?



Just go to google and search CycloDS and it's the first link. I don't want to post another link and have it potentially be against the rules here... haha


----------



## pasc (Mar 17, 2010)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> Time to relive my childhood.



Totally QFT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =>


----------



## Ballsack (Mar 17, 2010)

Toadski said:
			
		

> Ballsack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. But can you PM me the file I need from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I see nothing new.


----------



## wicked-MF (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm not sure if this could work:
this un and re-packing isn'T such a bad idea...but i'm thinking about an other way to fix the problem..
using the ds buff v1 and unpacking an patched jap version..then just exchanging the files containing the jap language with files from the us version..
then again re-packing.


----------



## Nurio (Mar 17, 2010)

Ballsack said:
			
		

> Toadski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just the new firmware update, 1.58 B2... You can only get that on the forums.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats IT........ I've had it with SS's crap,it wouldn't even be THAT bad if it were only the black screen and random freezing but I just cannot handle the fact that it loads old saves... Even when you've made a new save. I don't even see how people can play it unless they've bought it retail... I thought the US version would actually work without those problems.Oh well,I guess it's back to Platinum.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 17, 2010)

Nurio said:
			
		

> Ballsack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you can just download it on Filetrip: http://filetrip.net/f9970-CycloDS-Evolutio...-58-BETA-2.html
Since the Team Cyclops official site is very unstable. 

Have fun playing!


----------



## bultmus (Mar 18, 2010)

finaly!! someone told he found a store that will bring the game tommorow!!
i will go get soulsilver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and will wait for a fix for my heartgold that i am playing in my flashcart!
ya! i will play both!!


----------



## Moac (Mar 18, 2010)

I know the odds are not in my favour. Is there any r4 solution? Can we expect one soon. Is it in the making? 
Any Info would be appreciated,


----------



## bultmus (Mar 18, 2010)

Moac said:
			
		

> I know the odds are not in my favour. Is there any r4 solution? Can we expect one soon. Is it in the making?
> Any Info would be appreciated,


no


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 18, 2010)

There should be one though. Most of the people crying about how it won't work are the R4 users.


----------



## Ballsack (Mar 18, 2010)

Those people just need to buy a new cart or even better: buy the game. If you want to play it, it's worth it.


----------



## BurlyEd (Mar 18, 2010)

My NDSL plays HGSS for hours without any problems at all on my EVO with 9970-evo-firmware-1.58-BETA_2.  
The same with my EDGE with EDGE-OS-1.9.  This is my favorite!
My NDSi plays HGSS on AK2i with AKAIO 1.6RC1, but closing the DSi does NOT mute the audio properly for some reason.
I would agree that the AK2i is best card for experts, but I prefer the simplicity and reliability of the EDGE.
I have given away my R4, DSTT, SCDS1 and all the other useless trash cards and I would advise others to do the same.

I will probably buy a DSi XL after confirmation that retail models sold after Mar 28th work properly with DSi flash cards.
I am undecided whether to buy an iEDGE.  I am a little concerned about being able to properly set up the iEDGE.


----------



## Bumpman (Mar 19, 2010)

Guys, just sayin' but everything is in a/, if you haven't figured it out. The rest is copies from platinum


----------



## bultmus (Mar 19, 2010)

fivex said:
			
		

> Guys, just sayin' but everything is in a/, if you haven't figured it out. The rest is copies from platinum



I could get what you are trying to say


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 19, 2010)

SylentEcho said:
			
		

> There should be one though. Most of the people crying about how it won't work are the R4 users.



That's exactly why there shouldn't ever be a patch.  The stragglers who are still hanging on to their R4s should've bought new cards some time ago; and a permanently non-working Pokemon game is one of the few things that might actually motivate those people to do so.

And as for the ill-informed noobs who couldn't have been bothered to do a bit of resesarch and bought the cheap-ass R4s of today; well this is a good lesson to actually read up on their purchases next time.


----------



## ryberto (Mar 19, 2010)

So, im just wonderng as i don't pay as much attention to the scene as i used to, what is the view on ezflashvi is this one of the worse cards now or is it still alive and kicking, as when i bought my dsi it was to play pokemon so i wanted it original then i got this cartridge as i missed all my old games on my ds lite.

so just wondering is there much chance of ezflashvi card getting an update for this or do i need to get one of the ones its already working on or just buy it original.

thanks


----------



## Chaz. (Mar 19, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> SylentEcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I never thought somebody would be so rude to R4.

You think about it, the first well known flash cart was the R4, without you would probably not have an acekard or ez or dstt, you should be thanking r4 not abusing people who have them. I do know they are not the best carts and clones have taken over them but that's the card that started it off. Maybe some people can't afford to buy the best cart and are stuck with it but are happy. Would you like it if your cart couldn't play a great game everyone wanted to and the R4 could? Then who would be laughing?

Maybe you should try and be nice to the people that may not have alot of money to spend on stuff like this and stop being up your own arse about your own cart.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 19, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe that would be accurate if the R4 was the first DS Flashcart, but it wasn't. There were plenty of others that came out before it (such as the DS-X). 
The R4 isn't some kind of 'founding father', it didn't start the DS flashcart scene, people should stop praising it as if it did.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 19, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it maybe the first well known flashcart.but it isnt the first flashcart!
and ya! no one should be buying R4 anymore. or else ............... you know what will happen


----------



## ryberto (Mar 19, 2010)

It was the first one that actually worked well and in a way people were able to use easily without having to learn great amounts into rom trimming and patching etc.

I wouldnt praise the r4 but it was a very good card back then, it was never the best but it got the job done.

The one thing i do agree with is the fact that not everyone can afford games or new flashcarts everytime nintendo wanna do this to us, one of the very reasons people get flashcarts is cos theres so many naff games for the ds and mostcan't afford to be getting them.

So yeah its common sense that the r4 isn't good to have anymore butsome don'treally have a choice so why start on at people when all they wanna do is the same as us all and thats play the games from a flashcart and enjoy them.

I had an R4 on my ds lite i never changed it as i don't have the money to be doing so, i now have the EZFlashVi whch i'm hoping is going to be okay as i don't want to have to replace it as it is a nice card i have to say.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wouldnt praise the r4 but it was a very good card back then


we should be talking about what is happening now!!
no one will buy it just because of the history it made.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 19, 2010)

ryberto said:
			
		

> It was the first one that actually worked well and in a way people were able to use easily without having to learn great amounts into rom trimming and patching etc.
> 
> I wouldnt praise the r4 but it was a very good card back then, it was never the best but it got the job done.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but there's no way that the R4 users can't afford to pay less than $13 for an AceKard 2i. Chances are they bought their flashcarts years back, when they were $40 or more, and they already saved a lot of money by obviously _pirating_ the game.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 19, 2010)

as a student i have 142,28$ (1050:- SEK) to live on each  month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so buying a game is not on my list on things to do


----------



## ryberto (Mar 19, 2010)

Does pokemon work on the AceKard 2i?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 19, 2010)

ryberto said:
			
		

> Does pokemon work on the AceKard 2i?



Yes, it does. I think it was the first flashcart to get it working 95%-100%.


----------



## ryberto (Mar 19, 2010)

oh nice, one last question then, is it worth me waiting to see if ezflashvi will support it?

thanks


----------



## Ninja13 (Mar 19, 2010)

working with M3 DS Real?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 19, 2010)

Ninja13 said:
			
		

> working with M3 DS Real?


it works on many flashcarts, but it keeps on freezing !
only for acekard it runs good.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Works on DSone(i) with the EOS SP2. No more freezing


----------



## FoolishDreamer (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't get it, why so much hate for the R4?
I mean, I can play every single ds game ever released with it. Yes sometimes I need to apply a patch but that's not something that really bothers me.
If there's to wait for a patch then fine, I don't have any problem at all, it's not like I need to play the game right now or I'll die.


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 19, 2010)

FoolishDreamer said:
			
		

> I don't get it, why so much hate for the R4?
> I mean, I can play every single ds game ever released with it. Yes sometimes I need to apply a patch but that's not something that really bothers me.
> If there's to wait for a patch then fine, I don't have any problem at all, it's not like I need to play the game right now or I'll die.


You're right....the R4 isn't all that bad.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 19, 2010)

FoolishDreamer said:
			
		

> I don't get it, why so much hate for the R4?
> I mean, I can play every single ds game ever released with it. Yes sometimes I need to apply a patch but that's not something that really bothers me.
> If there's to wait for a patch then fine, I don't have any problem at all, it's not like I need to play the game right now or I'll die.


well then,
can you play sonic and sega alll star racing in your r4


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 19, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> FoolishDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah and a whole bunch of other newly relesed game


----------



## ryberto (Mar 19, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> FoolishDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sister has it working on hers....


----------



## ilovengage (Mar 19, 2010)

Did I do anything wrong? I'm reading about the first flash carts, that support the new Pokemon games .... I downloaded the clean rom, put it on the SuperCard with EOS, changed the save size and it worked without any problems


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

FoolishDreamer said:
			
		

> I don't get it, why so much hate for the R4?
> I mean, I can play every single ds game ever released with it. Yes sometimes I need to apply a patch but that's not something that really bothers me.
> If there's to wait for a patch then fine, I don't have any problem at all, it's not like I need to play the game right now or I'll die.


Can you play DSi enhanced games? I don't think so.

R4 was *good* back in the day, but now it's just garbage, even the original ones.

Be a hipster kid, get a DSonei or Acekard 2i.


----------



## Ninja13 (Mar 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> FoolishDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what about the M3DS Real? i only play on DS Lite. i have no interest in DSi things. should i get a new one and which one should i get?


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 19, 2010)

the thing is I dont play enough DS anymore to persuade myself to upgrade to acekard2.1..
i haven't touched my DS in months, don't remember the last game i played
It's finally came off the shelf because of pokemon, and I dont know how long i would be playing pokemon too, maybe
once i' beat ash i'll stop playing.
so duno if upgrading from r4 is worth it..

future games.. maybe dragon quest ix i'm interested in.. not much other games interest me..


----------



## bultmus (Mar 19, 2010)

ryberto said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the proof?


----------



## Krestent (Mar 19, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> ryberto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clone, maybe?


----------



## WildWon (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh hey guys. Lets not talk about which card is better here. We have a full on forum for that kinda thing. Hows about we keep it to Soul Silver or something like that.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 19, 2010)

just got my game today!! soo excited !
pokewalker is a great thing. i have reached 209 wat in 1 hour lol!

does any has the list of pokemons that you can find using the pokewalker?

i have catched 3 nidorino and i am lvling one them!!!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well peeps, it's a friday night and I have no money to go out with. So I'm gonna go catch me a Lapras. Might as well, saves waiting another week.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> just got my game today!! soo excited !
> pokewalker is a great thing. i have reached 209 wat in 1 hour lol!
> 
> does any has the list of pokemons that you can find using the pokewalker?
> ...


I know, it sucks huh? I wonder why they didn't release it today, at least that's logical...

@WildWon: sorry D:


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2010)

what size should the save be?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> what size should the save be?


1MB or more


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks buddy.


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought my R4 in 2006 I think. I don't know where I can purchase other cards. I never felt I needed to because every game has worked on it and I hardly had to patch one or two of them to make them work. Which is the best card to buy right now?


----------



## Senshi Nick (Mar 20, 2010)

Acekard 2 is one of the best, but i know there a a few other really good ones out there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

DSonei, Acekard 2i or M3i0 are the best.

Yet another offtopic post.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 20, 2010)

This has probably been asked about a million times already but I'm having a bit of a blonde moment and can't find any topics about it. So...why can't I connect to wi-fi? Using cyclo firmware 1.58b2 and it's outright refusing to acknowledge my net connection. There's clearly nothing wrong with my internet connection (given that I'm typing this...) and as far as I know my DS has no other problems connecting to wi-fi, ergo it must be a fault with the rom, perhaps another AP check. Is there a code to bypass it or something 'cause I find myself in need of a few trades.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 20, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> This has probably been asked about a million times already but I'm having a bit of a blonde moment and can't find any topics about it. So...why can't I connect to wi-fi? Using cyclo firmware 1.58b2 and it's outright refusing to acknowledge my net connection. There's clearly nothing wrong with my internet connection (given that I'm typing this...) and as far as I know my DS has no other problems connecting to wi-fi, ergo it must be a fault with the rom, perhaps another AP check. Is there a code to bypass it or something 'cause I find myself in need of a few trades.


Is your network WPA2? If yes, no game will work. If no, then it's prolly more AP.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no concept of what my network is, I'm swiping my next door neightbour's wireless broadband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know that's not too helpful but this is the only thing I've ever had that outright refuses to connect. Platinum connected fine if that's of any help. Can't imagine the system's changed since this can link with platinum.


----------



## adundy (Mar 21, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> just got my game today!! soo excited !
> pokewalker is a great thing. i have reached 209 wat in 1 hour lol!
> 
> does any has the list of pokemons that you can find using the pokewalker?
> ...


I as well caved in and payed for the game. I have no regrets because the pokewalker is awesome. I didnt even realize that it had to be a real game cartridge for it to work because i was thinking about buying just the pokewalker to go with the pirated game. Bulbapedia has a full list of what you can catch on the pokewalker if you click on each pokewalker location. 
-Just got my 8th badge today, now im not really sure if i can skip the lugia part or not.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 21, 2010)

adundy said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too i just got the 8th badge! and catched lugia.( i have played with him for like 5 times .. he always run off  the move)


----------



## Moac (Mar 21, 2010)

Any Hope For us R4ds users?

Should we give up on a solution?


----------



## Whitmon (Mar 21, 2010)

jejdfjdj


----------



## turnermanxi (Mar 21, 2010)

Shanoa said:
			
		

> Works on TTDS with 1.17 firmware. Freezes randomly sometimes.



Yeaaaa. Is there any fix for the freezes on TTDS???


----------



## bultmus (Mar 21, 2010)

turnermanxi said:
			
		

> Shanoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no there is no fix for the random freezing!
and actualy it is not random. it freezes in certain number of events... and every time you take a badge the no. of event keeps decresing


----------



## turnermanxi (Mar 21, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> turnermanxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UGH! wtf man!! When is there going to be a fix?!?! or is there going to be one?!?!!?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 21, 2010)

turnermanxi said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just buy the game!
it is a new type ds cartage .. it has infrared in it! and you get an awsome pokewalker


----------



## turnermanxi (Mar 21, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> turnermanxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but im not wastin my 45 bucks on a game that I could download and a ridiculous pokewalker that I would never walk around with.  I love pokemon but im not gonna waste a good 45 dollars on basically a pokewalker I would probably use only around the house (which I am almost never in). Id rather wait till they find the fix for the freezes than buy it.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 21, 2010)

it worth buying


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokewalker aside (horrible idea if youre into EV training), it is worth the buy. Its a remade version of the best Pokemon game(s) ever. I told myself I wouldnt buy a copy, but lo and behold I have the box right here. I just sold the Pokewalker on craigslist as I didnt need it.


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 21, 2010)

Is someone even working on an R4 patch? Anyone on the several Poke related communities?


----------



## mauroh (Mar 21, 2010)

SylentEcho said:
			
		

> Is someone even working on an R4 patch? Anyone on the several Poke related communities?



There's a patch here on gbatemp translating the japanese version, so that could be something to hold those R4 users until a new ttds is released.


----------



## xgamer (Mar 22, 2010)

*Yay, this thread is much bigger than the HG*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this thread is about the USA version, yao... and btw, I don't think there are any 100 % functioning patches yet. CycloDS Evolution and Ace Card or something are best, I've read that some people say that it works perfectly on the last one, I'm not sure if it was Ace Card though, can't remember the name...
---
Love the game, freezes once an hour or two on CycloDS Evolution with 1.58b1 firmware (+ some patch that I'm not sure if it makes that much though).
I love all the small details in the game but i REALLY miss the poketch from PKMN Platinum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Currently hunting Raikou, already got Entei but Raikou is a huge pain in the ass. Got Raikou's HP down to 1 using False Swipe and made it sleep. It is roaming around and I tried to catch it in this condition like 40-50 times with Ultra Balls but the bastard just keep busting out...
Well, my next plan is getting a high level Crobat (my access is limited since I haven't cleared the game yet, and yes, I know that Raikou does heavy damage to Crobat, I'm gonna use X Sp. Def + Hyper Potions) and trap Raikou with Mean Look.
Or maybe getting a Wobbuffet (Shadow Tag) or a pkmn with Arena Trap or something...


----------



## bultmus (Mar 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Pokewalker aside (horrible idea if youre into EV training), it is worth the buy. Its a remade version of the best Pokemon game(s) ever. I told myself I wouldnt buy a copy, but lo and behold I have the box right here. I just sold the Pokewalker on craigslist as I didnt need it.


you are insane!!
u need it for the celeby event that will come on april first!!!


----------



## Raika (Mar 23, 2010)

Why would you want to sell a pokewalker? It's such a cute little gadget (I just started using it today)...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

xgamer said:
			
		

> But this thread is about the USA version, yao... and btw, I don't think there are any 100 % functioning patches yet.


Oh yes there are, the SuperCard team has HG/SS running perfectly on SP2 of the Evolution OS


----------



## SS92 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hellow........
did any one tried the patch for the Japan version of ss or hh


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 23, 2010)

SS92 said:
			
		

> Hellow........
> did any one tried the patch for the Japan version of ss or hh



this thread it's about SS (U) version


----------



## regnad (Mar 24, 2010)

EZ-Flash V kernel fixing this game is now out: http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=16074


----------



## bultmus (Mar 24, 2010)

i have soulsilver but i think i will download heartgold.... "mayby i will buy it too"
any fix for m3 ???


----------



## SylentEcho (Mar 24, 2010)

Moac said:
			
		

> Any Hope For us R4ds users?
> 
> Should we give up on a solution?


*Here's* a solution that works perfectly. Get version 2 of this patch from else where because that guy is banned. This is the best solution to the problem.

Other people that are saying that R4 users must change their cards, you're right, but you will also soon have to change your cards. In about a year's time nothing will work on the current cards. It's like an endless cycle.


----------



## Socob (Mar 24, 2010)

Version 4.8 of the M3 firmware has just been released. I haven't tested it yet, though.

Edit: After some testing and looking at other users' reports, it seems that this update has merely increased the time it takes until a freeze occurs.
Edit2: There are some conflicting reports. I'll try with a freshly downloaded version and see if that fixes it for me.
Edit3: Nope, still not working.


----------



## owerlord (Mar 24, 2010)

Version 4.8 of the M3 firmware AND the latest CHEAT DATABASE no black screene code ON

you can play longer but it will freeze on some point. so its not working =(


----------



## bultmus (Mar 25, 2010)

owerlord said:
			
		

> Version 4.8 of the M3 firmware AND the latest CHEAT DATABASE no black screene code ON
> 
> you can play longer but it will freeze on some point. so its not working =(


i cheaked and it didnt freezes for 3 event after taking the 3rd badge but i didnt cheak it for more than 24 events.
well i will try it maybe today.
i actually busy playing my original soulsilver game. but i will play heart gold on my m3. so until then i will confirm if it works or not!


----------



## Rm88 (Mar 25, 2010)

I played a couple of hours today with the new M3 firmware and it's pretty good now. I play for some minutes, save, reset (L, R, start and select), and keep playing.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 25, 2010)

Rm88 said:
			
		

> I played a couple of hours today with the new M3 firmware and it's pretty good now. I play for some minutes, save, reset (L, R, start and select), and keep playing.



whaaat!!! and will you stay like this..
i mean come on this game realy worth buying. it is the remake of the best pokemon game ever + you will get a pokewalker.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 25, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> Rm88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orderd it 2 min ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




probably comes tomorrow


----------



## s2d4 (Mar 25, 2010)

guess nintendo wins this time. their AP actually work!


----------



## Socob (Mar 25, 2010)

s2d4 said:
			
		

> guess nintendo wins this time. their AP actually work!


Not really. M3's update just fails.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 25, 2010)

Does it woerk on iEDGE with no freezing..


----------



## Rm88 (Mar 26, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> whaaat!!! and will you stay like this..
> i mean come on this game realy worth buying. it is the remake of the best pokemon game ever + you will get a pokewalker.


It's near $70 around here, I *can't* buy it right now. I'll eventually get it.


----------



## biggyza (Mar 28, 2010)

^-^


----------



## bultmus (Mar 28, 2010)

biggyza said:
			
		

> ^-^



what a weird first post


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 28, 2010)

Socob said:
			
		

> s2d4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but there is no patch.
when the jap version was releassed there was a patch a few days later


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> Socob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixd


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Rocky (and others too), please stop posting one-word posts saying 'Fix'd' or 'lol', they're useless.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah my english is bad,
but the half of it was right


----------



## kimyom (Mar 29, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Pokémon: SoulSilver" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Pokémon: SoulSilver". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 29, 2010)

does it work for r4i?and does it work with german version?


----------



## jc1203 (Mar 29, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> ^^ndsrelease-6027^^




im new here.. how can i download it??


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 29, 2010)

read the rules before asking that.
gbatemp do not host warez.
you can only talk about it here


----------



## grond123 (Mar 29, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Pokémon: SoulSilver" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...


after i drop the rom into the patch.exe, i have a .bak extension!
what must i do,to play soulsilver on my r4 #?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 29, 2010)

take the rom youve patched.
bak is onl backup.


----------



## grond123 (Mar 29, 2010)

does this patch work 100% ?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 29, 2010)

dont know test it


----------



## kimyom (Mar 29, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Pokémon: SoulSilver" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 
1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. **UPDATED**

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Pokémon: SoulSilver". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## owerlord (Mar 29, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Pokémon: SoulSilver" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



is this not working on m3 real? =(


----------



## dirk123 (Mar 30, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Pokémon: SoulSilver" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



The previous one worked for me, I am currently at Cianwood.

But the previous one only had freezes when completing the Ruins of Alph puzzles, so I hope this patch fixes it.


----------



## TheBanished (Mar 30, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Pokémon: SoulSilver" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



can you you upload it somewhere other then megaupload  i don't trust that site ( one of my friends got malware from just going there (from the ads drive-by download ) )     rapidshare would be nice


----------



## Rm88 (Mar 30, 2010)

After 2 hours without freezing (having 3 badges), is it safe to say that patch also works for M3 Real?


----------



## lorddusk (Mar 30, 2010)

nvm...


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 30, 2010)

TheBanished said:
			
		

> kimyom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got that not from megaupload.


----------



## SS92 (Mar 30, 2010)

TheBanished said:
			
		

> kimyom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




plz where i live.....megaupload is blocked.....plz upload it on rapidshere or meda fire....
Thanks
Peaceman


----------



## SS92 (Mar 30, 2010)

to download from different mirrors look at http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=217811


----------



## Moac (Mar 31, 2010)

Been playing for some Hours now, I am at Bellsprout tower. No Black Screen, no lagg. Works PERFECT , thus far on my R4ds =D

Who says  the R4 is trash now? 

Love the game, I will buy it one day.


----------



## TheBanished (Apr 4, 2010)

Moac said:
			
		

> Been playing for some Hours now, I am at Bellsprout tower. No Black Screen, no lagg. Works PERFECT , thus far on my R4ds =D
> 
> Who says  the R4 is trash now?
> 
> Love the game, I will buy it one day.


Same here the patch does work i already on the first badge and it never crashed so ya its working on the r4 now.

Edit: i got 5 badges now and the game never crashed or freeze  so ya it works.


----------



## jeremysm1 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a SuperCard DS One SDHC v3 and just tried Soul Silver for my kids.  After getting through the setup phase and starting the game, we get this error: "A communication error has occurred. You will be returned to the title screen." We have to press the A button and it restarts the game.  It loops from there.

I haven't updated the SuperCard since last summer (I think I have v3.0 SP8) but, honestly, I don't understand what I can do to get this game to work.  Thus, I am stuck and need some guidance from the guru's on this board.  The only thing that I can find is an Evolution 1.0 update, but I'm not sure what this does.  

All of the other games work flawlessly.  I can skype and/or send screen shots too.  Thanks for your help.
Jeremy


----------



## damon666 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon_HG_SS_CRACK_USA_NDS-SUXXORS

official scene-release from suxxors , dont know if its work or not . you find it out


----------



## Red_Slash (Aug 20, 2010)

I should note that (at least to me) its not working 100%.

I'm using a clean rom and YSmenu with up to date files (card is a R4III).
The wifi setup and the Wii connectivity menus don't work (whitescreen and black screen respectively)
although  everything else is rock stable.
Any ideas?

Edit: the pokewalker menu loads normally, just for the record.

Edit 2: I tried the suxxors' crack and it seems to work
both menus load but the patch not only has a lousy 
intro but auto trims the rom cutting a mere 7mb from it
not only useless but counter productive so if anyone has a better solution
I'm listening.


----------



## AcekardFan (Oct 24, 2010)

Is This A Good Game To get i May Plan On Getting It today


----------



## Carstenfr (Feb 17, 2014)

Great game!


----------



## Langin (Feb 17, 2014)

Carstenfr said:


> Snips


 

Is this post even needed..? Bumping a topic from like very old right now?


----------

